# Hammersmith Hospital Part 15



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi all

Sticking this here so it gets on page 1. Will update soon and put the smileys back in soon I promise. If anyone wants to take it over please let me know.

Love to all
Bettyx

Our Hall of Fame! 21 February 2007
  

LADIES IN A CYCLE     

Katie (Alma May) - fresh cycle in Warsaw - EC 21 Feb
Sara31 - Day 21 FET
MonkeyX (Lisa) - starts downregging 22Feb
Sarah2007 - ? suppressed scan 27 Feb

LADIES IN 2WW  

Lobs - test day 27 Feb
Wannabemom07 (Caroline) - test day 28 Feb
Rooth - test day 2 March

LADIES NEXT UP FOR TREATMENT  

Vicster - first appt Mr T coming up
Kaz - starts February if no need for hydrosalpinges op
RR - cycling Feb
Jenine - coordination appt 22 Feb to cycle end March 
Sarah TM - could start March 07 or poss NHS cycle at Queen Mary's Roehampton
Soozalicious - starts March 07
Rafs - starting March/April 07 
Pooks - planning to cycle March/April
Odette - next cycle May/June 07

NEXT STEPS 

EBW1969 (Jo) - HSDA in a few weeks before treatment

FOLLOW UPS 

Angie - 
Carrie P - 
Future Mummy - 
Loubedoob -  - review Mr T 6 March
- planning cycle March/April 2007- review of HSG with Mr T 20 Feb 
Miela - review with Mr T 16 Jan

KellyWhitt - 

Nadia (Rosa D)
Sarah (dsmlink) 
Odette 
Big Sis - review with Mr L mid July
Fiona - review 19 September with Mr L
Bilba - review 22 November

LADIES IN THE BACKGROUND WAITING IMPATIENTLY 

Jameson - saving up for an ICSI cycle
Ozzie - waiting for referral
Chadwick (Jayne) - Started new job early Feb that is keeping her very busy
Reena - follow up appointment
Rachael - next step?
Here's Hoping - next step? 
Zora - Had myomectomy 18 May 
Springes (Sophia) - had hydrosalpinx op 13 June
Loujane (Lou) - taking time before deciding what to do next
CharlieT - next step?

MUMMIES TO BE  

Julie-Anne -  20 Feb - EDD?
Smileylogo (Emma) -  7 Feb - EDD?
Midlands Lass -  1 Feb - EDD?

- EDD 15 Feb 07 
Scooter - EDD 11 Mar 07 (? ) 
ThackM (Michelle) - EDD 6 April 2007
Helen (Mrs GG) - EDD June 07

Ants2 - natural  - EDD ?
- natural 
RachaelJ -  13 September EDD?
Macca - natural  August after lap and hysteroscopy in July - EDD?

HH MUMMIES 

Cheery - mummy to William, born 17 May 06
Woo (Wendy) - mummy to Luke Michael English born 31 July 06 (8lb 2oz) 
Shamrock - mummy to Edward born 5 October
Vicky - mummy to Sam born 8 October
Betty M - mummy to Zac born 20 October
Nicolah - mummy to a little girl born 14 December after natural 
Clairol - mummy to Austin James Ashby born 16 February 2007

WHERE ARE YOU - LOVE TO HEAR YOU ARE DOING OK?
Wadadlis 
Poochie (Vicki) 
Beetle 
Nina 
EarthAngel - back end September to check cyst gone then on to next cycle
Sibbers - starts December

HH GET TOGETHER 
Date: Need a new date! February/March?


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Peeps....Guess I am kind of first on here...Sadly I cant see what everyone is up to today.....!

Had my HSG this morning. Would like to say it was very....UNPAINFUL!!! Worst bit was that nasty stretching thing (I call it the Eclair Tongs) like they use for smears and they took that out part way through....Last time I had an HSG it hurt like nothing on earth.

The radiographer obviously cant tell me the result but did say "If [she] was a betting woman [she] would say things were fine. Praying thats the case and, providing dp's results are ok we could best case scenario be looking at a March cycle...Oh please let this be the case........! I did see the screen and it did look better than last time...I mean to even my untrained eye it looked this time like both tubes had the dye in them.... I just cant believe I only have a little residual cramping.... Hoping I am not celebrating too soon though....She said she needs to examine all the pictures carefully before making a proper assessment.

The wait in pharmacy was 50 mins but I decided to come into work this afternoon cos I actually feel OK!

Next appt to get results and decide on where we go from here with Mr T on 20 Feb

Enough of this long rambly post type thing.

How is everyone doing today....?


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all, 
we seem to have a new home... thanks Rachel for setting up and thanks Betty for the Hall of Fame.  

There's lots going on here.  

Work has been so busy but I have been checking in as often as I can to follow everyone's progress.  

FM - hope you are feeling today.  Thinking of you and wishing you all the best.  when do you get results from your blood test?    

Julie anne & carrie P      hope you are both sitting and waiting patiently.  

Angie & Monkey - Welcome to FF.  This is a great place and everyone is lovely.  I'm quite new myself and I don't start treatment until the end of March - mid April.  

Caroline - good luck with EC

Loubeedood - So sorry to hear about your news.  Sending you and DH lots of hugs.  Take care of yourself.  

Emma - hope you are keeping well and getting plenty of rest.   

Alma may - good luck in Warsaw.  hope all goes well. 

Nothing really new to report on my end.  I am just waiting patiently to begin treatment.
In the meantime, i'm doing my best to stay healthy and I'm scheduled for acupuncture once a week. I feel very positive with my new acupuncturist.  He's so knowledgeable and i'm confident that he will work his magic.  
I find myself obsessing about what i eat, though. 
Has everyone changed their diet before treatment?  DH thinks i shouldn't worry too much... but i want to make sure i do everything i can to ensure a smooth-sailing treatment (if there's such a thing) and make sure i prepare my self physically.

Sending you all lots of love and well wishes.  Good luck everyone    

Bright and Sunny days are here to come... . 

Lots of love, R xxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls, 

FM - Thank you so much for your reassuring words.  I am indeed a complex case & hope that it is Anna who does my ec as you & so many others on FF speak so highly of her.  I read your post out to DP & he said how reassuring it was also, thank you again & take care of yourself.

Angie - Welcome to FF, everyone is so friendly on here .  Good luck for your BFP when you test.

Smileylogo - Hope your feeling well & thank you for sending me positive vibes & good luck wishes.

Julie - Hope your looking after yourself & your embies & thank you for your good luck wishes & words of encouragement.

Helen (Mrs GG) Thank you for the taking the time to post your experience of your ec & your kind words of reassurance.

Rachel - Thank you for setting up HH new home, we'd all be lost without it.

Betty - Thank you for updatting the hall of fame.

EBW - Pleased that your HSG went well for you today.

rafs - Thank you for the good luck wishes.  Hang on in there, you'll be starting your tx before you know it.

Lobs - Was thinking of you today & hope the ec went well.

Monkey - Hope your appointment went well.

Carrie - Hope your keeping well.

Sorry to anyone that I have forgotten to mention.

Love & best wishes to all.  

wannabemum07 (Caroline) xx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

HI 

Welcome to Angie

Caroline - really hope that things go well for your e/c...will jumping up and down help shift things around I was very impressed with Anna when i met her too.

Smileylogo - yes the waiting is really getting to me (mind you there are months to come yet!)

EBW - Glad the HSG went OK...good luck for the results.

FM - How are you today? Thinking of you X

CarrieP - Hope work helps with the 2ww...i found it did but also made sure i didn't work too hard!!!

Hello to everyone else i have missed!


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
EBW, great that the HSG was not painful and that everything seems OK. 

Hope everybody is doing well with treatment and 2ww. 
I think this 2ww finishing tomorrow with the blood test is driving me nuts 
Where do I begin: as you know I am spotting quite a lot when having ( sorry TMI) bowels movement and even a bit when passing urine, all from front entrance, but it seems to be triggered by muscle contracting down there. like if my womb is about to explode with blood but can't because of gestone but at times leaks when pressure on it. Anyway, after passing a small clot last night, I decided to do a pee stick  ( oh no I have been naughty ) anyway, as I drink lots of water and tea, the urine is like water so not much concentration of urine. I get a very very faint positive like you need special glasses to see it. Shows DH who says " well you never know"( australian cool), do a urine test first thing in morning, negative. 
decide to do a digital one this afternoon, so that I don't have to think but just read the result and what does it say: pregnant. I wait 3 hours, and 2 litres of water later, I do a non digital test : negative. 
I am starting to think I am doing a chemical pregnancy. What do you think girls, I am also thinking of course ectopic because of bleeding and called the doc who said , ectopic can happen with or without bleeding, with or without pain, it is difficult to diagnose and certainly not for the first 6 weeks. 
So what do I do now? worry, pretend it did not happen or go crazy happy. Because of the bleeding and the faint positive i'd say I should still think it is not a pregnancy other than chemical (lets face it the clearblue digital can detect the faintest positives), and after stopping gestone for 2 days I'll have the dreaded AF. I have no pain just some cramps.After I leave thetoilet, say 15 mns later, and check a new pad , the blood though stops beeing red and becomes brown and stringy. but as soon as sit on those bloody toilets and use some muscles the red blood drops start.   
I am so stressed it is making me dizzy. My boobs ave stopped hurting but still a bit bigger than before. Honestly my gut feeling is thisis not good, but thisis the first time in my life I have experienced a pregnant peestick . The shock when I read pregnant ( the digital test are really quite blunt. You can't analyse a faint line!)
So ladies, take your bets, what is it going to be? the answer tomorrow  ( I may as well take it with a smile the whole thing is quite crazy).
Future Mummy


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi thanx 4 the warm welcome........  
Now im on my 6th day of my 2ww im gettin closer to gettin nervous and hoping that each twinge that i have is not my dreaded period and be glad 2 get rid of the cyclogest


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

FM, I think in these circumstances you just have to hang on to hope, For both my cycles I was a bleeder, both occasions so much blood I thought it was over, stopped the Gestone etc. But both times I got a bfp despite what was going on on my half hourly trips to the loo.
My motto is You really dont know its over until you get that blood test back.
Best of luck with the testing 
Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

FM talk about a rollercoaster.  I dont know what to say!!!  Those digital ones are great as there is (supposedly) no misunderstanding but...well no need to tell you! For some stupid reason I did one this morning...I knew I couldnt be pg due to having not got up to "anything" since last AF as instructed for my HSG...But I wanted to be 100% sure going in for that today. Still I was disappointed to read "not pregnant" (as the last one I did in September...said pregnant!! I really am keeping everything crossed for you.  I spoke to Mr T about spotting (as this happened to me a lot when I was pg after a bm) and he said it can often just be because everything is so close together down there...I was scared my constipation had caused my mc....He did smile when he explained this was not going to have been the case (probably thought "what a nutcase"). I also heard that soooo many people have this happen to them (the spotting) and go on to be fine! Ireally am rooting for you..

Hoping everyones 2ww is not getting too stressful.. I remember the second week goes a lot faster...does that help at all  I remember thinking OMG the day is here and I'm not ready to do this (my last clinic just went with the POAS way of knowing).

Still reeling from the painfree (almost) HSG, keep reading that this is GOOD as pain would signify a blockage....Having a few cramps now (though not as bad as my AF) but that's normal I understand.  This time next week I should know where we go from here.

Anyone heard from Miela btw?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Caroline, thanks for your PM and your kind words. I will bethinking of you tomorrow too!  
Angie, welcome to our lovely thread 
Julie anne and CarrieP , thinking of you both, hoping you are managing to take it easy 

rafs,haven't changed much about my diet, apart from the forbidden stuff, basically a lot of french things:so no  French Pate, French wine, French fatty cheese, foie gras ... I can't really have seafood either, so no oysters , but I am having crayfish and shrimps, as good for you. I have one cup of coffee a day at breakfast ( I am so naughty) , I actually had about 2 glasses of wines while stimming ( was much stricter at first IVF when I was on water only ) but none from et, I eat tons of pomegranates seeds with their pulp basically everymorning, and meat as best way for me to get some iron ( tablets only do so much), and some pregnancy tablets.oh and when I can put my hand on some French crusty baguette , I don't hesitate   well during meals. I try not to eat between meals, but this was proving somehow difficult during 2ww, especially when was stuck on the sofa. 
Good luck with your treatment 
Future Mummy


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

FM - Will keep my fingers crossed for you. You really have been having a lot of ups and downs lately. Wishing you all the best for the test...            

Just a quick question to those who have experience...

Why do HH only give cyclogest for the 2WW when other clinics all seem to be giving it to people for the full 12w after a BFP? Been chatting on another thread and beginning to think maybe i have got it all wrong!!!

Thanks


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello Lady's

Is the wait in the pharmacy always 50 mins to an hour long?
wannabemum07: thank you it went well I start to downregging on the 22nd with my first scan on 8th March...
FM: Will keep everything crossed for you

Love to all 

Lisa x


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry everyone  please excuse me while I swear ~~~~~~******~~****

just spent AGES typing messges to everyone, lots of personals, then bl***y computer chucked me off and I lost the whole thing!!

Cannot remember what I said to who so here's just a general good luck to everyone reaching critical points and keep resting to those on 2ww.

FM - I am hoping so much for you hun!!!

Emma.


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi girls

Thank you soooooo much for all the messages - you are all amazing and I am so grateful - it is a huge help to me.
I haven't posted since getting my BFN on Monday for 2 reasons really, 1, felt a bit   and didn't want to burden you all and secondly my father was rushed into hospital with a heart-attack! Not one of my best days.....Dad is fine and so am I so all is good. It put all things into perspective though and perhaps helped me and DH ease over the BFN.

We move on....

Futuremummy - you have been  through so much lately and my thoughts are with you. I've got everything crossed for you.  

Monkeyx - welcome, don't think we've spoken before? Yes the pharmacy can take that long - it so depends on when you get there. I once went in especially on a Saturday morning to beat the crowds and was the only person there - waited 10 mins. I seriously recommend it!

CarrieP - lots of love and luck to you - do take it easy. Thinking of you.   

Angie - Welcome, everyone here on this thread is the business, I think you'll find it a big help.  

Smileylogo- hope all well with you and you are getting lots of rest. As you and I joined here about the same time I feel you are a bit of a kindred spirit. Look after yourself   

Lobs / Rafs / Caroline - love to you all & thinking of you.

Just one quick question before I dash off, even though I have now stopped the cyclogest (or whatever it is called) since getting a BFN I am having the most awful shooting pains in my right breast - I am guessing / hoping this is normal??

Thanks guys & spk soon

Loubeedood
xxxxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx loubeedood   i have found this so helpful reading up also keeps me not goin mad
for the 2ww that im not at work   even though i have my lovely fiance running around after me .
So sorry 2 hear about your Dad i know it can be hard but keep your chin up .
love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi know what u mean smileylogo im ok in the being up on my feet department but i have orders
from my fiance and mother to put my feet up as much as possible just glad i have access to this website
or may go MAD  !!!!!!!
  with your wait also.
love Angie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

I did a post this morning but think its on the other thread so thought I'd do another one to distract me as going a bit . 
*
loubeedood -* one again    and so sorry to hear about your dad. Glad he's fine. When do you have your follow up with your consultant hun?-

*FM-* I've been thinking of you lots today and it sounds like as ever things are not straight forward. I really hope tomorrow brings a lovely valentines day suprise of a BFP    As they say its not over till it's over

*monkeyx Lisa-* ditto with what loubeedood said. I have gone there and had everything within in minutes but at other times waited an hour. Its very busy and they seems to do medication for the patients in hospital first. Hope your coordination appointment goers really well   

*Carrie-* how are you doing? This 2ww is a killer isn't it. Hope your not going too  (like me) and sending you lots of positive vibes   

*Angie-* once again I'll say welcome. Ditto on the anxious 2ww. I think you test on the 19th, me the 20th and Carrie is the 21st so here's hoping we all get BFP   

*Caroline-* Thanks for your kind words hun. Wishing you all the very best for ec tomorrow and I know they will really look after your. Please let as know how you have got on as soon as you can  Its one way to spend valentines day - under the influence  

*Smiley Emma-* sweets hope your looking after your littel one and yourself. When is your scan? Also thanks for your good wishes

*Midlandslass-* hope your doing well sweets. Wishing you lots of luck for your scan   

*EBW1969 -* So pleased the HSG was fairly pain free. Hope that is a good omen and vibe for your tx at Hammersmith and thanks for the good wishes

*Lobs -* Was thinking of you today & hope the ec went well. Hope you got lots of lovely eggs   

*rafs-* fab to hear from you hun. Great that your getting healthy for tx and your acupuncturist sounds good. Who do you go to? Do you know you when you are going to start you tx? Thanks for your good wishes 

*Katie- *  hope the stimming is going well   

*Betty* thanks SO much for doing the hall of fame and also thanks to* Mrs-GG, scooter and cheery* for regularly popping in and giving us currently doing tx your support. It's much appreciated!!! Betty I know you mentioned a meet. Doy you have them often?

I'm now half way through 2ww and my full time job is to analyse every twinge, cramp etc. I had a lot of cramping from ec until today and now its stopped except for a throbbing pain in one place on the right very weird along with the sore boobs which I'm assuming is all to be blamed on the cyclogest. I guess the way I could describe it as feeling like my af is about to come but I've had it since ec   

Anyway hi to everyone I've missed and sticky baby dust to those on 2ww. Also orange spots for luck now I know what they mean       

[fly]                                      [/fly]

*Julie xx*


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Valentine's Day Everyone.  

Wishing today is a happy day for everyone. 

FM - gosh, you're going through a real roller coaster!  i feel for you and really hope today will bring you much joy.  good luck with the blood test.. we're all cheering for you.    

EBW - Glad HSG went well.  When do you get the results back?  Let me know when you start cylcing, we could be cycling buddies.  I'm scheduled to start treatment end of March - mid April and scheduled to do long protocol. 

Loubedood - so sorry to hear about your Dad. Hope you're feeling better.  Look after yourself.   

Julie - My acupuncturist is Robert Ogilvie - have you heard of him?  He's based in North Kensington.  Crossing everything for you...... another week to go.  

Carrie, Angie and to the rest of the 2ww - good luck!!!!! 

   


Hello to everyone else and baby dust all around.... 
   

Have a good day everyone.  

Lots of love to all, 
R xxx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

just a quickie cos im at work. 

Hi to everyone

Futuremummy - thinking of you today - wow what a hectic time you've had! Ive got so much crossed!!

Wannabemum - Hope ec is going well - let me know how you get on.

To everyone else - I really hope that you're all ok & well & the 2wwaiters - hope its not dragging too much!

Me - had ec yesterday - only 4 eggs but HH just called to say 2 have fertilised. This is the closest we've ever got & completely shocked!!  

Going for ET tomorrow......

Good luck everyone....sorry its so short but remember its quality not quantity!!! 

Love 
Lobs
xxx


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Lady's
Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Sorry to hear about your dad loubeedood -I'm glad he's doing better now.  What a week you have had,
you poor love.

Caroline, hope you get the most experienced doctors for ec, and it goes smoothly.

EBW, so pleased your HSG wasn't painful - I hope you can start the March cycle as you want

Lobs, your ec and fert results were a bit like mine.  Quality not quantity as they say!!!!

rafs, re. diet, I tried to minimise wheat and dairy on the advice of the nutritionist at the Zita West
clinic - she said women with endo often do best by cutting out those foods.  I didn't feel any different 
without them (though I didn't miss them or crave them as much as I expected to either). 
It's not easy to avoid them, and I haven't always managed it completely (it's easy enough at home,
but not so easy when you're out or at other people's houses).  Who knows whether it made any difference
at all.  But at least I don't have to wonder if things might have been more successful if I'd 
followed her advice.

Futuremummy, what a mindf*** !!  I can't believe what you have gone through over the past few days. I'm holding on to hope for you - please let us know your news when you can.

Angie and Julie, how are you doing with the creeping 2ww?  Angie, you are 2 days ahead of me.  I am still trying to take things easy, but I went back to work yesterday and I think the distraction was good for me.  I don't think I am too bonkers yet, but no doubt it will happen    .  Are either of you planning to POAS? I don't know whether I will or not when the time comes - I expect I'll be paralysed with both indecision (to pee or not?) and fear of knowing the outcome.

Love and luck to anyone I missed, and Valentine's smooches to all,

Carrie


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi girls

waiting with bated breath to hear FMs result!!


Loubeedood - you really have had a bad week, let's hope it starts to get a bit better for you. you know we're all here for you 


lobs - as you know, it only takes one and they will only put back 2 anyway so you're right on track. Here's to a good et and smooth stress-free 2ww.

Julie, Carrie and Angie - hang on in there, it is going - not fast, but it IS going!!!       ps: what is POAS?? it isn't in the list!!!

To everyone else - Happy Valentines      

oh yes, one final question, does anyone know how I can get a 'timer' thing along the bottom of my info?? others have them but I have noe clue where to find/get them!!!


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi, sorry my acronym wasn't clear! POAS is what the wonderful website http://www.peeonastick.com/ is all about!


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Lobs - congratulations on the EC - hope Et goes smoothly tomorrow.     

All the best 

Hi again to all. 

R xxx
PS.  I'm addicted to this site.  I'm at work but i keep checking in.  I want to know everyone's progress.  Everyone here is so nice and so encouraging and it gives me such great hope!  Thank you all.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
Well if you want to know my result you are going to have to wait another week  
I just got the call from HH: inconclusive , I can not believe it. So the doc says I must wait another week and carry on the gestone injections!!!!!!!!! ( now they tell me)
My result is 13. Not enough to be discarded, not enough to be chemical ( says the doc) and certainly not enough to be normal. So I am a not enough result.
I was speechless. I really though it was either neg or chemical considering the testing ( and again this morning the digital clearblue said pregnant but the non digital had absolutely nothing) .
Now This is very unlikely I will have a better result ( although doc says 50/50 . She said that this is rare, what is happening to me but she has seen levels go up, and she can't explain the bleeding. ) I believe it is a1% chance of it working but of course now I feel obliged to carry on gestone but this is the most frustrating thing I have ever had to endure. 
On top of it this morning , they could not find my veins and tried twice to finally get a 3rd ofthe sample. how crual they can'tdrow blood or find blood while I am bleeding down there!
I am actually crying   while typing this as this is very difficult and frustrating . DH is not there yet,is coming back to work from home by 2, as they said that they would call between 2 and 5. 
So another week of gestone  .

I will write personal later but right now this is a bit too much.
Future Mummy


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi FM – how frustrating!!!!! Sorry that you’re having to go through all this. On the plus side, there is still a chance of a BFP. 
Will you do more blood tests between now and next week? or will they wait until next week to do another one??  Has the bleeding stopped? Slowed down?
Are you feeling any physical pain?? 
Take care of yourself.  

Thinking of you lots and really have everything crossed for you and DH.     

R xxx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Future M, gosh that takes me back to my first cycle. I got a very similar result to you and also bleeding on the days running up to the test. Just awful to find yourself in limbo land again after getting through your 2ww.
Keep yourself busy and try and stay positive. If it helps to hang on to positive stories, there are those miracle stories out  there on FF of girls hwo have gone on successfully form a low hcg.
Best of luck 
Helen


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Futuremummy, I can't believe what you are having to go through.  It must be so frustrating and awful.  I'm sure Helen's advice is very good - I hope you can manage to focus on the stories like yours which have gone on to a good outcome.

Thinking of you,
Carrie


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi 

Just a quickie as I am also at work.

Loubeedood sorry to hear about your dad. xxx
FM what a nightmare.  Just to let you know we are all rooting for you.

Lobs- good luck with ET -good division vibes coming in your direction.

All those on 2ww still sending sticky baby vibes your way.

Thanks for all of your comments re my HSG.  Its annoying to know the results are there but I cant get them til next tues.....

Find it interesting that HH do blood tests...My previous clinic just got us to POAS.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi Ladies

FM - what a terrible rollercoaster you are on at the moment.  I hope the next week passes quickly for you.  

Lobs - Good luck for ET tomorrow  

Katie - I hope things are ok with you, good luck in Warsaw later in the week 

Midlands Lass - I hope you're feeling ok, the wait for the scan is awful. I can't believe they are making you wait another 2 weeks, can't they see you sooner?

Thinking of all our ladies on the 2ww and cycling at the moment 

Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi,
Thanks for your support girls, am going to drive to HH now to get the bloody prescription. I wantto have time to warm the oil before injecting and ifthere is a long queue atpharmacy I will never get to work. May as well use my extra day off intelligently. maybe I should hire a room at HH , I seem to spend my life there.
Question: I think it might be a blighted ovum as I've been reading on internet, that there is implantation and a gestional sac but no embryo left in it as body got rid of it as not healthy. The symptoms are a very low HCG like mine , and red spotting and some clots. 
I called DH  so he knows already but he takes it very well saying we kind of knew the outcome , but he also understands how frustrating for me it is to carry on going to HH for injections and bursting to have my AF , my womb is so enlarged.I love that man.  
Now he has come back with a beautiful bunch of red roses that smell divine and we are going out tonight to Gordon Ramsay 's restaurant. He has just booked it, so I am told to dress up. Bless him. Not that I feel like celebrating but maybe this is just what the doctor ordered. Also I may indulge in one glass of champagne . I need some bubbles to make me laugh!The serotonin in the champagne is supposed to have a feel good effect. I sure could use some. I don't think my glass of champagne will do anything bad.I am against drinking while pregnant butI think this is an exception.
Have a nice valentine evening  ladies 
Future Mummy


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Have been away for a few days and just catching up on all the news.  What a lot is happening!

Future Mummy - what a nightmare to have to carry on waiting.  Hope you are able to see the positive 50%. will be thinking of you over the next week.   

Loubeedoo - just wanted to send you   for all that you're dealing with at the moment.

I had day 10 blood test today and am ok for late night injection tonight at 10pm then egg collection on Friday!!  Lots of follies developing - about 8 on each side, and doc said they'd hope for 8 or 9 mature eggs.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Uh just did a big post but it disappeared 

Gosh what a lot going on with everyone today  and Happy Valentines day 

*FM-* oh my goodness nothing is ever straight forward is it hun. I wish I knew more about your situation but I don't so all I can say is good luck and lots of positive vibes    Helen's advice sounds great. Your dh sounds a real catch and like he's really looking after you. Have a lovely time at the restaurant which sounds great and I'm very envious

*Lobs-* Absolutely delighted for you hun ! I really hope you have two fab embies for et tommorrow and am sending you lots of positive vibes   

*Caroline- * I've been thinking about you all day and really hope you had a successful ec and got lots of lovely eggs. I am waiting in anticipation to hear how you've got on   

*rooth-* welcome back hun and fab news that your set for ec on Friday. Hope you get lots of lovely eggs and hope the jab goes well tonight. enjoy tomorrow with no jabs.

*rafs-* I too am addicted with ff 

*scooter & smiley*- thanks so much for your good wishes 

*EBW1969-* hoping you get positive news on Tuesday and thinking of you

*Carrie, Angie and me-* good sticky vibes for   

Hi to all I've missed. After spending the last week at home taking it easy DH took me out for a Valentine's day lunch. I had a very queasy stomach before we went and to be honest still do so didn't eat much but its the thought that counts. Carrie I think I'm going to test in the morning before I go to do the blood test as I will need to prepare myself. I have also taken the day off work in case its bad news and I need a good cry without an audience. What is the best test to use? Any thoughts?

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just dropping in before going home!

Julie- I would get the clear blue digital one- words work much better than peering for lines...

My valentines day may not be that exciting I think DP is off to the gym....!


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day everybody!!

FM - what a fabulous DH you have! Have a super evening tonight - you so deserve it.
You are going through so much right now but remember what they say "the best things come to those who wait!"    

Lobs - I've everything crossed for you for tomorrow for a smooth ET - good luck!!!!  

Midlands Lass - how infuriating that you have to wait even longer but lots of love and luck to you. Sending you loads of positive vibes.   

Rooth - sounding good for EC. Hope it goes well - I'll be thinking of you.   

Julie-Anne - loads of luck hun, I have got everything crossed for you & hope you get that BFP   

To everyone else, lots of luck to you all whatever point you are currently at and have a superb valentines eve.

Loubeedood
x


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

quick question....

I've just looked at the late night injection and can anyone tell me if I should push air out of syringe before using or not?!  Sorry - can't remember from last time  

thanks

Rooth x


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

hi rooth

I pushed air out of the Ovitrelle syringe - my dh was panicking that I would give myself an embolism if I didn't   .  I doubt I would have done myself any real damage though  

fm, a visit to Gordon Ramsay's sounds like exactly what you need after a day like today.  Your dh sounds like a star.  Have a great time.

Carrie


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Just got a text from *Caroline (wannabemum) * to say they managed to get 3 eggs but she has been admitted to hospital over night as Mr Lavery wants to observe her.

I just wanted to wish her well and really hope her eggs will become some great embies by tommorrow     Also wishing her well and hope she will be fine to leave tommorrow   

*rooth*- I also pushed the air out.

*loubeedood* - Thanks for the good wishes hun. I hope you will have a lovely Valentine's evening too with dh really looking after you    

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Girls,

before I go out and try to make myself look presentable ( DH was told to wear a tie by restaurant staff, so I can't go in jeans!!  I wanted to say I went again to HH ( the staff now knows me by first name ) and got the drugs and spoke to one of the docs. He said they have to insist on me taking the drugs but not much chance it is going to work. The doc said , probably a miscarriage and not a bligted ovum but not sure, so it will take time to evacuate. So basically I am going to nurture a miscarriage for the next week, and I was told possibility I have to take the gestone a week after next too if the result is still slightly positive,   
I can't  3 weeks is enough. I am so frustrated, I wish it was a simple neg. 
I called daniel my accu who will see me tomrrow, to see what we can do to make it better, as I am pretty uncomfortable, and emmotionnally drained!

julie Anne, I believe I have become quite experienced with the bloody peestick. Clearblue is the best. a digital one will give you a positive even with a low level like it did for me, but if you want to know if the level is a good one better to go with the non digital one as mine this morning was negative ( I did both and got a positive with the digital only). 
I completely agree with you about doing a tes tbefore going to HH on test date although I still managed to get surprised. 

Loubedood, I am sorry about all you went through. Hope your dad is getting better and better.  

Ok, this time signing off. 
Future Mummy


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

FM - what a nightmare. I'm sure you're feeling really drained right now but enjoy your meal tonight with your lovely DH.  A night out is exactly what you need.  
We are all thinking of you and hope you feel better. I hope acupuncture will help tomorrow.  Take care. 
   
will be thinking of you.  

Have a good night everyone.

Love to all, 
R xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

oh goodness FM what an awful situation for you hun    . I can only imagine how terrible this situation is for you. I guess they wan to see what your body is doing so they may have a better idea in future if there is something specific that can be done but this is cold comfort given the emotional and physical upset this is causing. I really hope Daniel can do something to help     I know how distressing I found it to have to do two further weeks of injections and go for scans at hh when they abandoned my cycle. Needless to say the bench outside the clinic got a lot of use from me sitting there crying. I hope you have a lovely evening out tonight and am thinking of you. Also blowing you some bubbles for luck and to help you feel a bit better.

Thanks for info on tests. I will def do one on Tuesday morning as the though of waiting to find out after 3pm is already bringing me out in a sweat. Because my cycle is usually very long and delayed I'm guessing that even if it is a BFN I might not get af straight away. Is this right?


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Still thinking of you, FM, sweetheart.

Julie, I prefer the non-digital peesticks too, somehow I find the words harsher and harder to take than the lack of a second line.  It's as though the digital peestick has a mind, the non-digital is just a dumb stick.  Crazy I know.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Carriep- I know what you mean about the words being harsh. Perhaps they should make one especially for those who are trying with something like - Really sorry not positive this time   

Do you think they would sell? I would buy them anyway    I sound like a sado.

Gosh I really feel for Caroline and hope she is going to be ok


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

HAPPY VALENTINE DAY   
Hi Carriep am i well if its any consolation the week is still going sooooo slow
i have been tempted to do p-test but fiance is of work with me and he has 
watchful eye over me (bless)  .
Tell u what i havent lost any of my eating habits dont know whether that is a good thing, Hope u dont mind me asking have u got good appetite?
love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for advice Julie and Carrie.  Will push air out of the syringe before injecting.


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Future mummy - Just wanted to say how sorry i am to hear how difficult things are for you at the moment. Keeping everything crossed for you and hopeing that you can get throught the next week OK. Enjoy your meal out...your DH sounds wonderful X


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Angie, yes, i have a healthy appetite!    That's usual for me, though - I've never been one for calorie restrictions  

Good luck with the ovitrelle Rooth


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

ME too Carriep i normally have such a big appetite did go of it a little when 1st started injections just felt UGH!!!! (heheh me neither with the calorie thing)
But my god have just not stopped b4 i know it i`ll b ordering food by the lorry load!!!!   
love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Angie - I went through a stage of being constantly hungry, and I mean CONSTANTLY. I'd have a meal and literally 10-20 mins later feel starving again. It did worry me as I don't want to put on more weight than I need to (already heavy enough, and also can't be doing with the calory thing ) but has now tailed off after my bfp. I would advise against the p test if you can possibly manage it, you've seen what poor future mummy went through. I was seriously tempted but managed not to (also with help of DH keeping eye on me) and I'm glad I didn't. The problem is, the pg at that stage is so early that it is not always detected by the tests, so then you think it's a bfn and get depressed when it could actually be bfp.

FM - I can't believe it! Poor you. Your DH sounds wonderful though and I hope you enjoy your meal (and the sneaky glass of bubbly)!!

Julie-Anne - 3pm?? I was told between 12 and 2 and also that I could ring them after 12 for result. They actually rang me at 12.45. Keep strong, not long now!!!
Glad I'm not the only one who has disappearing posts!!! 

Rooth - I pushed air out too

goodnight all, Happy Valentines

Emma XX


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

I must admit i just love my food and 2b honest I'm quiet glad i havent losted my appetite got 2 keep strength up, was so run down with flu when i 1st started (plus i think that was also bein run down) oh I'm stayin far away from chemists now i only have till Monday.
Good news with your bfp 
Love Angie xxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

2ww hasn't put me off food either sadly. I'm now concerned that what I hope is bloating is not ......... and my dh will start to call me Julie good year  

I will on your advice try and stay away from the p-sticks but just like with chocolate I have no will power.


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

EBW1969 so glad your HSG went OK,   with the results.  When I was waiting for my results I phoned Mr T secretary and explained I was really stressed out not knowing if things are OK and she spoke to Mr T and I go my result over the phone.  But it could be due to me having HSG 14th Nov and not going back to see him till 19th Jan. 

Rafs & Pooks I see you both are starting your treatment March/April, I have my first ever co ordination appointment on the 22nd Feb, so I hope that I will be able to then start downregging approximately the 21st March.  So in the same position at the moment - waiting for the starting line to appear, seams along way off.

Lobs goodluck for tomorrow with ET   

FM thinking of you honey, you have been through so much.  Keep thinking   I know its hard to do, but 1 week is not so long when you have come so far, keeping my fingers and toes crossed for BFP in a weeks time  , again will be thinking of you.

Loubeedood sorry to hear about your dad, hope he is feeling better  

Very busy at work at the moment, and then at home had one of them evening trying to do your best and all goes wrong and on valentines day too   

Maybe I am trying to do to much.  Trying to find a flat to move out of rented & IVF.  Well I booked to see 2 places tonight and both no good waisted the whole evening, then ordered a curry for delivery, then as such long wait said i would collect, whilst collecting the delivery man turned up at home, man was very rude in curry house and no apology's.  Then get home and DP got wrong curry delivered, and Top Gear did not video for him whilst we were looking at the horrid flats, so had one very bad valentines evening he blames me for it all of course..... so much for anything romantic - got diddley squat     

Hello to everyone else i have missed, sorry not messaged all.  I am really tired and need my bed, had a bad day and got headache so sorry for the  really not that bad once rant abit and let it out ... thanks for listening all and being there.  Think this waiting for the IVF to start is getting to me and DP, he is not so bad really just probably take it all out on each other sometimes, heres to tomorrow


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Good morning all, 

FM - hope you enjoyed your meal last night.  Been thinking of you and sending you     

Jennie - hope you have a better day today.  I know what you mean about the waiting game.. I think you'll get to start before me as I am not starting next cycle but the cycle after next - if AF comes in time, then that i should start down-reg mid april.  I really cannot wait.  I try not to think about it, but it's so hard not to.  

Angie, CarrieP, Julie - how are you girls doing  another day closer to test time...     

Julie - have you heard from Caroline?  hope she's better and will get out of hospital today.  please keep us posted. 

Back to work.  have a good day everyone. 

 

R xxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

HI all  Rafs- I'm going ok quiet surprised myself at how positive I'm being    probably wont b when it gets 2 Monday mornin  seem to have a big appetite at the mo tummy pains r gettin easier day by day (but then i dont think it helps with all the drugs u put in2 your system)!!!!!.
Hope ur doing ok? also here is BIG hug to all   
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Caroline, how are you? have beenthinking ofyou. excellent results at your EC.Did Anna do it? How are you feeling this morning? 
jenine, sorry you had a bad evening. Tonight will be much better I am sure.Goo dluck with finding a flat.
Smiley logo, everybody is different with the way they feel about psticks, but personnally it helped me as I knew if positive , it would be very faint, so I was prepared. I was not prepared however for the fact they would want me to carry on. So next week before the test I will do another p stik. and maybe the day before. so let me think that would be day 20 and day 21! Can't be told I am testing too early . As for the time they ring, they give different time all the time. I was told between 2 and 5, and they rang around 12.30!.


I had the most fantastic evening withDH. We went to Gordon's restaurant in Claridges, and every woman there got a fab red rose which smels very nice ( but not as nie as the ones I got from DH). And on our table were many red roses fresh petals and candlelits, and the food was exquisite and I had an wonderful glass of champagne  and I felt like a royal . 
Saw Mariah Carrey descending the stairs like a movie star, followed by assistants, assistants to assistants, body guards and of course the paparazzi. She looks better on TV. Never seen such a diva. it was really funny. certainly changed my mind from HH ..
I am seeing Daniel Elliott this evening. He called me back last night and explained a lot of things and it made me feel better. still this morning, goingto HH was hard. I have those AF cramps and this spotting, I also have a very bloated tummy. However my boobs are back to normal size and not sore so that is very bad sign the BFN is coming, but hey, I will do another week. I never thought I would look forward to AF at the end, but I think it will be liberating. I have such a headache, I can't even work properly, I might have to take tomorrow off if not feeling better tomorrow. I slept unfortunately a couple of hours only, and DH told me I tossed and tossed and took all the duvet all night. Poor darling .
Hard to work today. Anyway must go. 
Best wishes to everybody,
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi there

FM - sorry that the nightmare is continuing for you.  So glad you had a good valentine's though.  You are coming across very strong on here you know, an inspiration

Jenine- sorry your evening wasnt so good....I was trying to sell our flat while going through my first cycle.  We had nightmare neighbours (police called 3 times) and work was very stressful.  I hope you find somewhere soon.  I am not going to phone Mr Ts secretary (Im not!! Im not!!) I only have to wait til tues and its not as if I can do anything if I know anyway coz he still has to tell me where we go from here. Be good practice for hopefully another 2ww anyway...

Angie- IMHO stay off the p-sticks!

How are our 2ww'ers doing generally then....out of interest whos at work and who isnt during this time?

Sending fertilization, dividing, sticky vibes to anyone who needs them.


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon Lady’s

Can anyone please tell me where the best place to use the injection on your tummy or in your leg I start injecting on the 22nd and am a bit of a baby when it comes to needles.   

Many thanks 

Lisa x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Lisa

I think it depends on the drug as to what they recommend or something.  I was on Gonal F the first time and was told leg...then I was on Menopur last time and told the tummy.  If you really have a choice (and if it makes no difference)  Iwould go with the tummy personally.  I thought I would never be able to inject there but found it a lot easier (probably due to the larger amount of skin to grab....

I too was needle phobic but needs must and all that.

Check with your cons what they recommend.


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi All

Lisa - I injected in tummy - tons of fat to grab too  I was really scared at first but after the first one it got easier and by the end I was flying!!!

FM - I'm really sorry if I upset you in any way, didn't mean to!!   I'm still rooting for you. I'm so glad you had such a fantastic time out last night, if anyone deserved it ,you do. I had to giggle when I read about Mariah Carey - I had visions in my head of it all, she is a bit much isn't she?? DH and I keep saying we want to go to Claridges but have never got round to it.

Angie - by week 2 of 2ww I was constantly hungry and ate like a horse, I'm sure I've put on quite a bit!! Glad the pains are easing a bit for you. I had them too. Not long now for you!!!    

Julie, Carrie P and anyone else on 2ww          

Jenine - hope you feeling better today.

Have just spent the last 1/2 hour or so wrestling with the dog to try and get him to put his paw in a bowl of salt-water (he has cut his pad) but he was having none of it and I ended up with all the water over me and the floor and none on him!!!!  Stomach pains have eased. Now getting mild nausea, oh well, could be worse I suppose!!!

Take care everyone!!!

Emma (Smiley) xxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Smileylogo, you did not upset me at all hun how is that poor dog of yours? sea water bowl for the dog to put his little sick paw in;Nice idea, butI doubt the dog thought so. Mild nausea : ginger buiscuit or ginger tea, would it help?
Future Mummy


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi All

Rooth - good luck with your ec tomorrow - hope it all goes smoothly & you get lots of eggs!

FM - Sounds like you had a fab evening & glad your mind was taken off HH if only for a couple of hours! I hope you get some relief tonight with Daniel. (thats ounds a bit rude! ) 

Juile - if you speak to Caroline give her my love & tell her Im thinking of her. Ive sent her a PM but not sure when she can get access to a computer.  Hope your 2ww is whizzing by!

Lisa - I injected in my tummy - my 'layer' helped me aswell. Like Emma said - after the 1st the rest is easy!!! 

EBW - Only another couple of days until your results - I hope they are good & you can get on with next treatment as soon as poss. In answer to your work question. I had my et today & have to go back to work tomorrow. We are going away on Sat for 4 days though so Im intending to do nothing then!! I would have preferred to take a week off after et but unfortuantely didnt have a choice. I do sit at a desk all day though so I'll try to be as relaxed as I can!

Carrie & Angie - not long now.... 

Smiley - glad your keeping well (except the nausea which is a good sign!!)

Jenine - sorry your evening was'nt brilliant. Hope you find a place soon & thats one less thing to worry about!Thank you though for your kind wishes for today.

Thank you all for your kind wishes by the way. They always mean alot. We had the ET today & now I join the 2WW!! its really weird being at this stage. Just seeing DP's face when he saw the photo of the embies made me want to cry. He looked so happy - I just hope that I can make his dreams come true.

Looking foward to coming back to some BFP's next week.

Take care everyone

Love Lobs
xx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

FM - last night sounds fantastic.  I'm really pleased you were able to go out and have a good time.  

Lisa - I inject in thights and tummy.  I've got plently of spare to inject into, so no probelms there.  I've found that I prefer to inject the Bruserelin into my thighs and the Puregon into my stomach.  There is really no logic to it but I found legs easier than stomach.  I am a complete coward about these things, but once I'd done the first one, I was fine.

Lobs - good luck with the start of the 2ww.  Glad that ET went well today.  Now  lots of relaxing at your desk tomorrow and then over the weekend.

I'm at HH for 7am for egg collection tomorrow, so an early start!  Thanks for advice from several people re late night injection.  I pushed the air out of the syringe, and all was ok.  Feeling a bit bloated today - there were around 20 follies at the scan yesterday. I'm just really hoping they can access them all in the mroning as last time they could only reach one ovary.
However, bloating may be due to yummy meal last night cooked by DH and the 'Gu' chocolate puddings - so much for avoiding chocolate!!! Have been much better today though.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi peeps  

I'm just back form a lovely afternoon out with a friend who decided she needed to keep me busy before I go even more   on the 2ww.

Caroline- I will message you but wanted to know how your doing and if Mr Lavery let you out of the hospital today. Also hope you have some lovely embies by now!!!     Looking forward to hearing how your doing hun.

FM- Gosh your dh sounds a real honey. Dinner sounded lovely and what a great distraction from the cycle. I'm so sorry you are still having to go for the jabs and really hoping there will be a pot of gold for you at the end of your   Hoping Daniel will do his magic tonight    

Lobs- Congrats on joining the    and hope your embies will snuggle down and make themselves at home. DH also found it a big moment when the embies were put back and I said thank you thats the best shag I've ever had    I haven't heard form Caroline today but will give her your good wishes in my text later. 2ww is sadly no wizzing by but only 5 days to go so try to be positive and have started the paranoid knicker checking 


Rooth - good luck with your ec tomorrow - hope it all goes really well & you get lots of eggs!    

Lisa - I also injected in my tummy - as its well padded  

EBW - we will both get our results on Tuesday so     for us   I have taken two weeks off and go back to work on Monday   but have also taken Tuesday off to test and have space to cry  (I'm a weeper) if it dosnt work without an audience.

Carrie & Angie - How are my fellow 2ww'ers getting on? I'm struggling now and also think I'm inventing symptoms     wishing us all well for lots of        

Smiley - glad your keeping well and looking after yourself  + the dog  

Jenine - sorry your had a rotten evening and hope you find a place soon & thats one less thing to worry about!              

rafs- thanks for the good wishes hun and I will let Caroline know too

Hi to all I've missed


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Lobs, congratulations on your transfer and welcome to the 2ww!!   

Good luck for ec tomorrow Rooth - that sounds like a find crop of follicles you have there.

Hoping to hear some good recovery and fertilisation news from Caroline soon

FM, well done on getting out there and making the most of last night - I'm deeply impressed!!  Hope acupuncture left you feeling better.  I'm sorry you have yet another wait to endure and I'm wishing you strength for the next week.

Lisa - I did injections in both thighs and tummy.  I started out injecting in the tops of my thighs (i.e. the front - the top when sitting down) until I spurted blood one day and ended up with a massive bruise.  I can still see traces of the bruise 2 weeks later.  After that I started sitting down with one knee bent and leg turned outwards (e.g. sole of right foot against left knee), pinching some flesh from my inner thigh on the bent leg and stabbing myself in the fleshy part of my inner thigh.  Never got any bruises there - never got any on my tummy either come to that.  Good luck!!!

thanks for asking about my 2ww Julie.  To be honest I feel quite contented today and kind of enjoying this stage where I can still believe in the possibility, despite knowing the odds.  I feel kind of protected during this time where we can't know the outcome.  I'm not looking forward to having to face reality next week -  I am in deep denial with my fingers firmly in my ears.  Angie - how's  your 2ww going?

Love & luck to everyone else too


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Thank you sooooo much for all your well wishes, it means such alot.  I read all yesterdays threads and cant believe how much I've missed & cant believe how many people were interested how I ot on.

I got home about an hour ago.

Well I begin : yesterday went for ec, unfortunately no Anna as I enquired after her, I was told that Dr Basoom was doing ec & another Dr. Walked to the theatre where I was greeted by Victoria, she's lovely, next thing Mr Lavery introduced himself to me as I had never seen him before, Dr Basoom was scanning me & pointing out things to Mr Lavery, Mr Lavery responded to him with "not a problem I can get there & there - that put a smile on my face I can tell you, then the nurse said this will take 2 mins to work as she injected me with a relaxer, I said no it wont, next thing I was out.  When I came round I was told by DP that they got 3 eggs, DP told the Drs not to tell me as he wanted to, then I was told that I had a GA, then I was informed that they were going to admit me as they wanted to keep observations on me, got to one ward then got moved to the Gynea ward.  Oh by the way I was nil by mouth from 6am yesterday before ec.  I see Mr Lavery's Senior Registrar, Dr Basoom and other members of the IVF team, they were brilliant, I had obs every 2 hours was on drip & had plenty of antibiotics, I felt really awful yesterday but good today and just waiting in anticipation for et tomorrow, anyways enough about me.

How is everyone else?

FM - You have been through alot and that goes to show your strength of character.

Julie & anyone else on 2ww, hope it's going well & your all looking after yourselves.

Good luck to anyone going for ec.

Hope all that got BFP are keeping well and enjoying this amazing time.

Sorry if Iv'e forgotten anyone, feeling tired now & will inform you all of et tomorrow, unfortunately I do not know how the embies have grown, just hope they're doing well.

Love to all 

Caroline (Wannabemum07)


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

HI all  
Julie-anna - im coping not 2 bad at the mo even though it is gettin closer, my tummy pains are a little less painful 2day can move around more thank goodness   surprised at how im still feelin postive  
Good luck with u also in the 2ww hope ur doing fine also?.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

*Caroline * so pleased your home fine and all the best of luck for et tommorrow.    I hope you have some lovely embies and I'm looking forward to hearing how you get on.
Also thanks for letting me know about the channel 4 programme miracles of the womb- amazing


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

caroline , oh my god, you went through so much! You got the top guy to do it though! Was it a vaginal EC or did they do a lap?
The fact that you feel fine today means that probably a vaginal one and that it was done perfectly. Lavery would be the only one to be even more skilled than Anna to do a very complex procedure. You have done so well girl, ET will be a breeze! I wish you the best of luck for ET and a relaxing ( well as much as possible) 2ww.  
Julie Ane thanks for my bubbles yesterday!
I saw daniel and he said thatprobably a BFN but just in case good idea to carry on treatment. I emailed Lavery to ask if I can do blood test earlier. Surely if there is a chance then it would mean that the HCG would be higher by tomorrow. We will see. 
Future Mummy


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Julie, FM,

Thanks for your well wishes for today, I don't mind telling you I'm nervous.  Must go now cos if DP gets back he'll go mad at me for being on the computer as we have got to leave shortly, he's taken the dog for a walk so I'm able to get a sneeky one in.

Will let you know how it went later on today.

Love & best wishes

Caroline x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Good Luck Caroline today xxx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Caroline

Have sent you a PM - loads of luck for today - thinking of you 

lobs

xxxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Good mornin all   
Good luck 2day Rooth with ec have everything x 4u   glad 2 hear u were feelin much better
yesterday!!!! 
Carriep - hi there feelin much better 2daypain seems 2 have disappeared 4 the moment and can move around with more ease    and I'm gettin closer to my 2ww being over 4 the big d-day on Monday, but am still feelin positive which is a good thing    .
Hope ur doing ok also?
Big hugs 2 all   
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Lobs- have a lovely break away    

Rooth- everything crossedfor you hun. Hope your ec went really well and you got lots of lovely eggs      

Caroline- I'm anxiously checking in to see how many fertalized and what embies you have on board. Sending you lots of positive vibes    

5 sleeps until I test ........     Good luck also to angle, carriep and all other 2ww'ers


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi all

I got 10 eggs, which we're delighted with.  The Dr was even able to get to the ovary they couldn't access last time - with some serious pushing and prodding on my abdomen by one of the other doctors!!

I'm feeling ok having had a long sleep since getting in.  I've just got a swollen arm. My veins aren't great at the best of times and today was no exceptoin, so my arm is pretty sore - especially as I needed IV antiibiotics, anti nausea drugs and local anasthetic too...all through the little vein they finally found in my wrist! However the staff were all lovely as ever and I can't fault the way I was treated.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi there girls,

I am at last joinig the  club         .

Went along today & was told that three of our embies had fertilised, they said they were going to be putting back 2, I asked about the 3rd one about freezing and was told to speak to the embryologist after embryo transfer.  Was ready to burst as there was loads of couples there today and we had along wait so unfortunately I had to pee, so when they called for me I had not long emptied my bladder so had to wait about half hour longer, there was a few of us that it happened to. All is well and now I have the wait as so do others on here.  DP cried when they did the embryo transfer as did I - what are we like? Our scan picture is beautiful  & DP kept on looking at it.

Eventualy when we spoke to the embryologist she said the embie we was considering freezing was average, we opted out.

Everything is crossed for us all to get our BFP.

Thank you so much again for your support girls.

             

Lots of love

Caroline (wannabemum07)


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Rooth- delighted to hear you sucess and so pleased they took such good care of you. Positive fertilization vibes and looking forward to you joining the   

Caroline- you must be thrilled they all fertalized and so happy for you that your now on the journey of insanity that is otherwise known as the  

Sticky vibes and baby dust to all 2ww'ers 

[fly]        [/fly]


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Rooth thats great news - 10 well done - good luckk for ec in the next couple of days.

Wannabemum -thats absolutely fantastic! The same happened to me - I had to go & pee cos of the waiting! I felt like a 6 year old!  . We're only 1 day apart so look forward to going mad on the 2ww with you!

Off to pack now - going skiing (booked before all this!!!). Obviously Im not going to ski - just going to sit on my bum, drink hot chocolate & read a load of books for 4 whole days - cant wait!!!

Bye & take care everyone

Lobs
xxx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

sorry rooth - I mean 'et' in a couple of days not 'ec'!  -and Im only on day 1 of 2ww!!!
 

Lobs
xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

HI there Rooth- so delighted to hear ur good news  i know what u mean about the injections i had the anti-sickness also with the anaesthetic my arm took a little while to come back to life was glad when they removed it!!!
 with the fertilization and be getting closer to joinin us on the   
wishing u some fairy dust   
Love Angie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls, 
Caroline, wonderful news! I wish you a relaxing 2ww. just make sure you rest 
Rooth, wow, fantastic! lots of    for et.
Lobs,wishing you a good 2ww! enjoy your non skying holidays. The fresh air over there will do you good.
I got email very early this morning from Dr Lavery who said my chances of beeing pregnant were now very remote  ( which I knew so no surprise there) and it was indeed a good idea to do a blood test.
Went there , they could not find the veins, tried it and bruised my 2 arms ( I have now black marks everywhere between today and wednesday) and they ended up doing it on top of hand ( ouch). the HCG level is going down now, so safe to say BFN although I have to go back again on wednesday until it is 0. Was 13 on wednesday and 9 now. Progesterone levels good though.
Frankly at this stage , I am happy to put a closure to it as I knew there was no chance. So Doc said no more gestone!
Not sure I will do another treatment at this stage though. Ask me in 4 months. 
Wishing you lots of BFPs.
Future Mummy


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hello to all!

Futuremummy - so sorry to hear that the results had gone down. You have had a really tough time. Hope that you and DH help each other through this, which you will do. Sending you a big  

Julie-anne, lobs, caroline and anyone i have missed.... keep on plodding throught those 2WW days....Good lucK    

Rooth - good luck for fertilisation and e/t!

X


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone

Gosh everytime I go on here - I cannot believe how much everyone is going through and how quickly time passes...........

FutureMummy - so sorry to hear your levels have dropped. You have really been through it and I send you a BIG  

Lobs - your skiing hols sounds fantastic, enjoy yourself and relax. Have a wonderful time  

Rooth - wonderful news, 10 eggs is superb. Well done you  

Wannebemum07 - loads of luck & sticky vibes to you. Hope all goes well - I have everything crossed for you  

Julie-Anne - I am so rooting for you & send you lots of love    

Lots of love to all you 2ww'ers, fingers and everything crossed for you all xxxx

As for me, me and DH are off to see Mr T for our post IVF chat on 6th March. Felt a bit flat this week to be perfectly honest - I guess because you build up to each cycle for so long and then when it really isn't the success you hope for, it is gutting. Hey ho, me and DH are strong and will be fine.

Thinking & rooting for you all

Have a top weekend girls

Loubeedood
xx
x


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi All, 

Gosh.. lots going on. 

Caroline - glad all went well with ET.  Wishing you all the best with 2ww.    Hope you get all the rest you need.  

FM - Sorry to hear about your blood test.  You are sounding really strong and I admire you a lot, especially after everything you've been through.  I really wish you all the best.  Sending you lots of hugs.  

Julie-anne, Angie, Carrie P - not long to go... really wishing you all the best.     

Lobs - enjoy your break and I'm sure the fresh air will definitely help.  Hope the 2ww goes well for you. Enjoy your time away and enjoy your books.   

Rooth - 10 eggs... that's great!!! Good luck with ET and hope all goes well.  

Hello to everyone else that i may have missed.  Have a great weekend everyone and baby dust to all.  

  

R xxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Good mornin on here a little early than usual woke up with big sweats and just couldnt go back to sleep, so i thought i get up and have a look to see if any other early birds are on the thread.
Welcome to all the ones that have joined the 2ww   wishing you all the luck  .
Caroline -- Im glad ur ET went really well wishing you all the best xxx

Julie-anne, Carriep --   nearly here not long to go wishing you all the best guys xxx

Sorry to any1 i have missed all my thoughts are with every1, take it easy of the weekend xxxx
Big hugs   and lots of positive thoughts  
Love Angie xxxxxx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi everyone

Wow, a lot has been happening.  Caroline - great news that your ec went so well, sorry that you had to spend a night in hospital but it's great that  you were feeling well the next day.  And now -  welcome to the 2ww!   

FM - I hope you feel you did the right thing by getting another test.  I know the result must be terribly disappointing but maybe not needing any more gestone injections is some tiny consolation.  Your strength has been an inspiration to us on this thread and I hope you will stay around and keep talking to us.

Great news about the 10 eggs Rooth!

loubeedood, I'm not surprised you've been feeling flat.  I'm glad you and your dh feel that you are strong people - goodness knows you need to be to get through this.  Your history is quite similar to mine and I'm only too aware that we might be in the same position as you soon.  Wishing you strength.

The 2ww has started to get to me now and I'm not feeling too optimistic today.  Boobs aren't sore anymore (I know the soreness wasn't a pg symptom because I had it since the late night injection  ) but it was still encouraging in a way.  Now they are back to normal and I'm feeling the cold quite a lot - when I was pregnant before I felt warmer than usual.  I know symptoms wouldn't mean anything at this stage anyway, but it's impossible not to wonder      

Julie-Anne & Angie, how are you doing now test day is getting close??  Have you got symptoms??

best wishes to ebw, lobs, rafs, midlands lass, smiley and everyone else.  Enjoy the weekend!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all

angle- sweets I'm with you hun. I too have started waking up with panicing sweats and worrying this has not worked. In fact I would rather go through all the injections, scans etc than this because at least with them I had some control. This feels like forever and the time feel like it goes so slow. Only 2 sleeps to go hun so    

rafs, loubeedood, FM and midlandslass- thanks so much for your positive vibes  

To my fellow 2ww'ers -          

Well sorry this is a bit of a me post but I need to off load. After feeling really positive I've done a bit of a dip. I was speaking to my sister in NZ last night as it was my nephew's 1st birthday and then I just burst into tears. I don't quite know why as I've been fine but once I started I couldn't stop and DH got really cross with me and said I wasn't helping it work. All I know is that I was having regularly, cramps, twinges etc and boobs were very sore. Now boobs are still tender but not any worse,  but none of the rest and I just feel exactly the same as I do before af arrives. 

I guess given some of the crappy things life has dished up throughout my life makes me think I could not be that lucky to have it work 1st time. I know I need to give myself a kick and try and be positive but it is just so hard to do sometimes. I wish now I had done a diary and then I could have posted there instead of off loading on you guys. 

Well with that over hi to everyone I've missed and hope you all have a super weekend,

Julie xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

HI Carriep-- I know getting close to the big day cant believe it nearly already here!!!  I was feelin quiet positive    started gettin bad period pains yesterday which i was dreading as im so close!! Still having them 2day and kept waking up with bad sweats, and to top it all of shall we say i have (Dodgy tummy) sorry TMI!!! still have sore boobs and terrible backache not really use to this symptoms normally just the hot sweats so its driving me nuts SORRY i have gone on    didnt mean to.
Carriep try to keep ur chin up we all have the odd day when we feel down sending u big hugs   enjoy the weekend.
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxx  
P.S Julie-Anne-- know what u mean about i would rather have all the injections etc again. I know it has gone slow and i bet the next 2days are going to be the slowest hehehe!!! Here is some positive thoughts 4u Julie 
       
Keep ur chin up and here is a Big hug 4U


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Saturday everyone,  
Just thought i'd check in and say hi. 

Carrie P , Julie-anne & Angie - not long to go... keeping everything crossed for you girls.     

Julie-anne - Where in NZ are you from? Just curious as I have lived in Auckland.  My brother and his family are still in Auckland.  

I'm having an emotional day myself today, i think it's because AF is due to arrive next week.  But we don't start treatment at this cycle but the cycle after next and i'm getting really impatient.  I've been really, really positive and been so good and so strong, but today i'm feeling really lonely.. all i want to do is curl up and cry.  Sometimes it's really tough and i miss my family and friends.  I've only been in London for 3 years and have met lovely people but sitll miss my friends and family and this is when i need them the most and it's just so difficult. My life has been no walk in the park... we seem to have one hurdle after the other and i'm looking forward to some light at the end of this looooonnnggg tunnel.

Sorry to vent.. just needed to let it out.  Thank you for reading.

Hope you ladies have a good saturday and sending everyone hugs..  

Lot of Love, 
R x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

I hope you are having a fab week end. 

Julie anne, i'd say you are doing ok , with the symptoms . Most af pains or feeling like if af are comming has happened to many BFPs. Having said that some lucky women had no symptoms and no pains and got the BFP.
If I remember well , your cycles are usually very long and you don't get AF very often  (contrary to me who get them all thetime , I feel as soon as they are finished they are about to start again There is like one week like Ifeel really good each month). So, why would they arrive early this month? I have a feeling you are just experiencing af pains look alike ( do you say that in English?) or strong implantation pain, maybe I am wrong but this is my gut feeling. 
Also your boobs are still sore which is good news. Sometimes girls get not soreness , but if you have it, it is also a good sign. It can happen very often according to Daniel that the soreness disappear and the BFP arrived. He went on to tell me that if he was getting progesterone, his breasts would start to get swollen and sore. Then after it reaches a peak , it would stop as body changes to accomodate hormones. At that time I immagined him with boobs and started laughing .as you are now day 11, the implantation cramps and twinges should get a bit less anyway, unless you have a late implantation.
Now tell your DH from me, that crying when under pressure helps,they are called releasing tears, and it helps the body to cope. On top of it , progesterone will do that to you , so how would he cope with some pessaries or injections? It is written on the paper that comes with the cyclogest that side effects include feeling depressed and moody. sending you lots of   

CarrieP, thanks for your kind words.Every cycle is different so what you experienced lasttime might not be this time.    As I said to Julie, according to Daniel , the boobs sometimes stop hurting when it reaches a peak. Are they still a bit bigger than normal? 

Loobeedood, It is good that you are seeing dr T soon, as you will be able to ask all the questions that you may have and elaborate a next plan for next treatment? I am sending you lots of  for your nextcycle. It could very well be the one!

Angie, sorry girl, but your symptoms sound good to me!  

Rafs, I am sorry you feeling down sweetie, but look at it this way. Your af is about to start ( hence the feeling sad , it happens to me every month too) so you are one step closer to starting treatment. Are you from NZ? DH is from Australia and sometimes he finds it hard too not to see his family and mates very often. Thanks god for emails I say. I am not far from my family as theyare in France but still can't really pop in to say hello at week ends. Still I love London. Whenever I left this place to go back to Paris to work or Boston, I missed it. Don't know why really , the weather is ****, the prices too, the medical non existent , but there you go , I love it. Sometime in the future though , we may go to France to live , DH loves France, which is great, his great grand mother was half French so maybe this is why ) Are you planning to go back to NZ one day?  

As for me, latest news:  did not sleep much as managed to tear a muscle while sleeping 2 days ago   and it is getting worse. 
So was up very early and decided on a make over. called the spa next to home and they had some time , so went to have a full leg brazilian, under arms  wax and now about to go to hairdresser for tint. Next week booked for beautiful haircut, facial and pedicure. I call it the post neg ivf pampering . It is always good to feel good, but after whatwe go through and the AF about to start, I certainly needed some help! I feel much better emmotionally ( 'cause phisically it will take a week or two), I am going out tonight with DH and have some nice wine and some French food. Everything I could not have for a month ! It feels good to be naughty! 
I have to go back to HH for hopefully last blood test on wednesday. Youshould see my arms and bottom. The beauty therapist this morning was in shock so I had to tell her what I had been through. 
I am trying  to plan a romantic week end with DH. Maybe Paris . They are about to do some special prices at the moment when 1st class with a lovely meal is about the same price as second class, if bought quite in advance. Our anniversary is on 27th of feb so itwould be nice. If too expensive , I will find something else, although we may have to do it a week or 2 after the anniversary date.
I have to say that DH is beeing an angel, he understands the fact I am very moody, and when I had a little cry this morning he said it was a good thing to let it come out , we would do whatever I wanted for the day and evening, and if I wanted a hot bath I just had to ask for it. 
I believe I am a very lucky person actually because I am a very difficult person and thought I would never get married as I was too fussy , and loved my independence, and then he came along, he was my boss where I used to work. No need to tell you that this has changed and he no longer is   
Anyway, I am getting all romantic here, I must boreyou. So I will stop and please girls don't stress too much , it will happen at some stage. I know we will be mummies 
Future Mummy


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi girls just want to say thanx FM for your boost of confidence it made me smile (at which sometimes i have 4gotten how to do it)   that sounds good to me if they are good symptoms i can live with that       .
Ur relaxing spa sounds lovely making me jealous thats what i could do with!!!!
Hope everything goes well with you and u get to plan that romantic trip away
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh my goodness what would I do without all of you. What a special and support groups to be a part of and thanks you so much for giving me a lift and making me smile.

FM- I really appreciate your words of encouragement given you situation and the moment and you mad me     at the image of serious Daniel with boobs   Your dh sounds a star and please tell him so. My dh is a sweetie but he's alway so positive and optimistic he cant understand why I cant always be. Your spa sounds divine and a lovely treat !!! I hope it was as good as it sounded. I cant wait to get my hair which has a lot of grey these days highlighted soon and a pedicure would be nice. The Brazilian sounds painful but then I had my bikini line lasered years ago so if low maintenance. A holiday would be nice   Lots of hug for you too   

rafs- thanks so much for you kind words too hun. I know what you mean about missing family etc. It's so hard at times like this to not have family around you and in my case most of my friend also have children or are pregnant so sympathise but don't understand. The waiting is the worst and emotional days are sadly part and parcel of the tx experience which is why its so good to have ff as an outlet as we all understand. I'm from wellington and have not been home for 9 years. I am booked to go for three weeks in April and have mixed feeling about the trip. If I'm pregnant I wont go so ideally I'd like that reason to cancel but if not then I am and it will be great to see family and meet my cute nephews. I too hope you will have a light at the end of the tunnels soon and then can stop feeling like a   magnet. Thinking of you    

angle- thanks for you lovely post too sweetie. I know were all in the same boat and hope you took comfort form fm's post. I to have been having really bad night sweats is it the cyclogest? Thinking of you and positive vibes    

Carrie- Thanks so much for the pm sweets! Much appreciated. It is really hard now isn't it and the doubts start to seep in. Thinking of you and lots of sticky BFP vibes    

I feel cheered up and am hoping to get dh to come and see the cheesy chick flick music & lyrics with me at the movies tonight. I just wast to see something light hearted to take my mind off things and Hugh Grant will be ok to look at too  

Hi to everyone and sticky vibes to all 2ww'ers          

Julie xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

thank you girls for the support!!!! Everyone here is amazing.  I'm so glad i found ff!! it's been wonderful. 

FM - you are amazing!!! you have such a good vibe and you are so encouraging. I must say, I admire you a lot.   

Your spa treatment sounds lovely, what a great idea.  Your DH sounds lovely and that's definitely something to be greatful for.

I've moved around quite a bit...  I was born in the Philippines but moved to NZ when i was 2, then moved back again to philippines, and then moved to New York.  Sadly my mama passed away when i was quite young and my brothers and I grew up with aunts.  It's been so hard but we are very close to aunts & cousins.  Dad was never in the picture  .  My aunts and family are now all in the US and we were living in new york prior to our move to London.  My brothers are still in down-under.  So we're all over the place. 

I met DH in NZ (he's English) and he moved to NY with me and now we're in London.  He truly is the best thing that has ever happened to me. He takes such good care of me and he is an angel!!!    

sorry to bore you but there's my story in a nutshell.  

I hope to visit NZ & OZ (i have another brother living in brisbane) soon to see my brothers and my adorable nephews & nieces.  

Julie-anne - wow 9 years is a long time.  I haven't been back in Auckland for about 5 years so it's been a while but have seen my brother at our wedding 2 & 1/2 years ago. I'm itching to go back to NZ but all our travel plans been put on hold at the moment.  We are going private with tx, and to be honest, a lot of things are put on hold right now.    
Enjoy the movie tonight.  I'm sure it'll get your mind of things (even for a little while).  Have everything crossed for you.    

Carrie & Angie - hope you're having a good Saturday... I cannot imagine what the wait is like but im sure it's quite nerve-wracking and exciting at the same time.  not long to go and really wishing all the best.  
Sending all you 2ww lots and lots of     

Thank you all for your support.  And as FM said, we will all be mummies! 
I truly believe there is light at the end of the tunnel..    

Love to all.


----------



## soozalicious (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi There,

I'm a newbie here, hope it's ok if I join!  Starting a short protocol in a couple of weeks at HH and feeling excited and a little bit scared!  We had ICSI treatment there 3 years ago (and now have a boisterous two and a half year old son!) and we're going to have another go (must be mad).  We live in Edinburgh but because we really liked HH (and we have frosties there) we're going to come down to London at the beginning of March for a fortnight for the treatment.  A lot's changed in three years - Mr Magara has retired so we've been seeing Mr Trew.  Anyway, good luck to everyone who's in the 2ww, it's such a nightmare, I really feel for you!

Susie
xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Susie, 

Welcome to FF!  Everyone here is wonderful and so helpful.  
Good luck with treatment.  
Must be exciting... 

Hope you're having a good weekend.  

R xxx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello
My very first post here (in fact my first on any message board!)... I've been thinking about it for ages and have finally taken the plunge, I hope you don't mind me joining in. I've just started on Buserelin (first injection one week ago) and have my scan booked for Feb 27th. It's really helpful reading how everyone else is coping and so thought I ought to pop in and say hi.
Sarah
x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I am under strict orders from Dp & Mum to rest, so I've been doing exactly that - I've been lying in bed being waited on.  I have been reading Zita West's book over & over again & I have started hi lighting paragraphs so that I can find them easier for reference.   

I've got pains in my stomach today, maybe due to all the pokeing & prodding the Drs have done in the past few days.

FM - You & DH are in my thougthts.  Please take comfort in knowing we all care.

Rooth - BIG congratulations on your 10 eggs.  Is ET on Monday?    

Midlandslass - How have you been feeling? Hope your well. 

Loubeedood - Sorry youv'e been feeling down, hang in there & keep strong. 

Ang1e - Stroll on Monday 19th, hope you get a . How are you feeling as your fast approaching the end of the  

Julie - Stroll on Tuesday 20th, hope you get a .  How are you feeling in this dreaded 

Carrie - Stroll on Wednesday 21st, hope you to get a .  How are you feeling in this cruel 

Rafs - Bet your wishing this month away, your tx will begin before you know it.

EBW - How are you feeling? well I hope. 

Smileylogo - How are you Keeping?

Hello & welcome to Soozalicious & Sarah2007, everyone's great on here & if you have any questions & need help then just ask.  

So sorry if I've forgotten anyone.

Sending us all 

     

Take care everyone & hope Lobs is having a great time.

Love Caroline (wannabemum07) xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Welcomme Suzie and Sarah!best wishes for your treatments .Suzie, your little boy looks gorgeous.
Future Mummy


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

WHY OH WHY OH WHY!!!!!! This stupid machine once more turfed me off and lost my carefully composed message. It seems to do this every time I do a long personalised post and I'm sure people are starting to think I never do long messages any more (this is the 3rd time it's happened)

OK, I'll try to remember what I wrote : 

Wannabemum - I was congratulating you on your long message which must have included practically everyone by name! Enjoy being waited on, I found it lasted until just after my BFP, then when the novelty wore off I got 'you're pregnant, not an invalid!' - Charming!!! Lots of    and positive thoughts!!

  Sarah and Susie. Good luck with your scan Sarah and hope you get to start your tx as planned Susie. New members are always welcome - just jump straight in!!!

FM - you have had such a roller-coaster ride and are an inspiration to us all. Hang in there. Your DH sounds an absolute gem! We're all thinking of you!!

Rooth - big good lucks for your et. 10 eggs is great!!!

Midlands lass - hope you are continuing well and not finding the extra wait too difficult. We have our scan (6 week) on Thursday and I can't wait!!

Loubeedood - thinking of you hun. Keep going, it WILL get better! We're all here for you!

Angie, Julie and Carrie - OOH!!!! you're all nearly there now!! Looking forward to hearing your news!!         

Rafs - here's to time passing quickly for you on your wait to start tx.

To anyone I've missed (hope not too many!) Really sorry! Hope you are all well and here is some   and    to help you along with whatever stage you are at.

Me?? as I said above, just waiting for Thursday. It still doesn't seem real and, I think, won't until I see that beating heart. I still find myself checking my underwear every time I go to the loo in case there is blood, I need to relax a bit I think. Having said that, I went to M+S today for new bra (have gone up 2 cups and one chest measurement size already!!!!!).

Hooray!!! have got to the end and not lost this!!! Will go while the going is good.

Night girls


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello all.

Blimey I'm "away" for a couple of days and its all happening.

FM I am so sorry things are the way they are for you.  I am encouraged by the responses you have received by HH and their monitoring of your situation (having only had the poas and then a 7.5w scan at my last clinic).  You are an inspiration to us on here with your strength through this time.  You are in my thoughts xxx

Wannabemum - lots of positive thoughts winging your way and I am with smiley, enjoy the attention while it lasts...!

Rooth egg-cellent news on getting 10.  I have said before this is an alien thought to me having only ever managed 6 (and 5 for my BFP cycle).

Ang1e, Julie and Carrie- good luck for this week hoping you get your BFPs (I cant click on the more moties and insert the pic as it crashes my computer.

Welcome soozalicious and Sarah to a fab place where everyone just KNOWS what you are going through..!

Smiley - good luck for Thursday. 

Rafs- hi, how are you doing..?

I am sure I have missed loads of you!  Apologies!  Good luck to all who need it this week...!

As for me, appt with Mr T on Tuesday when we should find out the "score". I am cautiously optimistic re the comments made by Prof Hemmingway who did the HSG but I am also pretty edgy....Worst case scenario is no more tries, best case scenario is...erm possible start of short protocol in about 2w.....GULP.  Feeling kind of odd about the possibility of trying again, I am very scared.  I know whats gonna happen in the treatment but I guess I am gonna be nervous after what happened before.  But we have to carry on, right...!!!??

Happy Sunday to you all, and all those on the 2ww, hang in there!!!


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi from a HH 'Old Timer'

Just checking in to see if there is any news on Clairol's baby arriving.  The last text I had from her she had some very slight cramps so I hope baby might be here soon.

Hello and welcome to all the new girls.  I look forward to getting to know you.  

I'm writing from beautiful Warsaw.  I've just had a scan this morning and it looks like my EC will be Wednesday.  Will know more tomorrow.  

All the best to girls on their 2ww.

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Good sunday mornin up again early (for a sunday) still having the bad sweats feel like I'm in a sauna!!! Glad to say my period pains has eased of thank goodness was in shear PANIC!!! just hoping i can hold out now as I'm sooooo close to 2morrow can not quiet believe it is here now!!!!
Also i dont know if any1 else is like me and not been able to sleep the last couple of days (not sure if its the cyclogest) i just lie there in bed wide awake.
Welcome to the newbies good luck with your treatment.
Julie-anna you are more than welcome thanx 4urs also   .
Sending positive thoughts to all you guys enjoy your sunday.
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy Sunday all. 

Angie, Carrie, Julie-anne - not long to go... keeping everything crossed for you girls.    

Almamay - good to hear that everything seems to be going well.  Good luck for EC on Wednesday.  Will be thinking of you. 

EBW - good luck with your appointment with Mr T on tuesday.  sending you    for good results.  

Smileylogo - Thursday is coming right up.... how exciting.    How's your doggy??  

Sarah - welcome to FF - everyone here is great.  

Caroline - how are you feeling today??  hope the pains have gone away and that you're getting lots of rest.  Thinking of you   

FM - how are you today? Thinking of you.  

Rooth, midlandlass - hope you're both having a good weekend. 

Hello to everybody else... hope i didn't miss too many. 


DH and I are getting ready for sunday-funday.  Just going out to lunch date.  

  Wishing you all a great Sunday.  

Here's baby dust to all.  
 
Love, Rx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

OOh Angie you are nearly there now. I was the same as you with the not being able to sleep. I used to lie awake practically all night!! DH was getting a bit annoyed as I would put the radio on (very quietly) so at least I could listen to something. Hope tonight you get a better night and roll on tomorrow!!!! I got loads of pains coming up to my test (and for a week afterwards) and also was very scared but I was assured that was normal! Nearly there now!!!!!!!   

Julie and Carrie - big week for you two as well    hoping your news is good.

Rafs - hope you enjoy your lunch date. My dog is fine thankyou, his cut paw is all better. We did have a scare yesterday when he was playing in the river and decided to get out on the opposite side and couldn't work out how to get back, eventually he decided to get in the river again and cross that way - PHEW!!!!

EBW - good luck from me also on your appt. Hopefully you'll be able to start soon.

Love and sunny thoughts to everyone else and lots of sticky baby dust flying around    

Smiley (Emma)


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Welcome to Sarah and Susie and good luck with your cycles    

Sorry a bit down to do personals today will do better next time I promise. I had a dreadful night with massive af pains and feeling exactly like I do when my af is imminently arriving. I was really stressed, upset and was awake until after 5am as couldn't sleep and very uncomfortable. Woke up to no bleeding but have sadly started spotting this afternoon. Sorry (TMI) it is not much yet but brown and now I'm thinking its all over for me  . I guess it could be to late for implantation bleeding but if anyone know then I would love to hear. Ec was the 6th, et 8th and test day 20th so not sure exactly when implantation would have been it is had happended.

Sorry for such a me post and good luck to everyone on 2ww and also EBW1969  good luck for Tuesday.

Julie xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your spotting Julie ... I can understand how stressed this makes you feel but it really isn't over yet - other people have had spotting at this stage and gone on to get positives.  Hang in there tight and don't even think about apologising for a 'me' post - that is what we are all here for.

We had a good evening last night with some friends who we don't see very often because they live in the US - they are going through IVF themselves so it was great to be with people who really get it.  Thank goodness for friends both online and off.

Welcome Susie and Sarah, and thanks everyone else for your good wishes.

Carrie


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Julie Anne, It is not too late to have implantation bleeding. average implantation between day 7 and day 12, but if late implantation can be day 14 or even 15. 
Having brown blood is definetely a good sign for implantation bleed. Nurses said so at HH. they said that red bleeding is more worrying but asked daniel who said not true both kind of bleeding can happen during andjust after implantation. As for AF pains I wish I had had them ( although would be painful ) as it always seems to be a good sign on FF , girls have painful af pains , sure it is coming and then BFPs. So I'd say it is all possible. 
Rest as much as you can and maybe if you can afford to do so tomorrow stay in bed, as sometimes it helps to ease bleeding. 
Lots of   to you. You can also call Daniel tomorrow on his mobile and chat to him and discuss your fears , he is very good with that and knows a lot and probably will be able to explain better.
Take care 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you FM & Carrie your supportive words are much appreciated and have me feeling a little more positive. I've blowen you both bubbles to say thanks you and for luck so hope they work    

Also thank you Caroline for your lovely pm's and bubbles I think?   I seem to have about 100 more than I did this morning. Anyway many thanks to the person that blew them  

Julie xx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Julie anne - just want to say thinking of you and sending you   
not quite sure what to say as i haven't gone through treatment myself, but i have friends who started spotting and really thought AF was coming but then got a BFP.  I'm really rooting for you and really wish you all the best. 

Hope you get a better sleep tonight and take care of yourself. 

Hello to all and hope everyone had a good day. 

Angie - good luck for tomorrow. sending   

Love to all and have a good night. 

R x


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

HI guys hope you are all doing ok? 
Julia-anna how are you holding up? dont worry to much (easier said than done)
i pretty sure its not to late for implantation you know here is some positive thoughts coming your way      
It will be my last sleep 2nite b4 2morrow thought 2day may have dragged but it has gone pretty quick!!! Its helped havin all my family round to give me lots of support 4 2morrow.
Hope every1 is having a relaxin sunday take it easy guys!!!  
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx
(sending positive thoughts)


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Angie


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Rafs and Angle really appreciate your support and DH thinks I'm being a drama queen and worrying unnecessarily. Umm well never have got this far before or been pregnant I wouldn't have a clue what it feels like and last night certainly feel just like af comming. Pleased to say spotting hasn't come to anything yet and maybe DH is right, not that I'll be telling him so  

Angle- gosh 1 sleep to go. You must be feeling very anxious. I am sending you lots of positive vibes for luck and hoping you will get a BFP!!     Are you testing yourself first? I have not brought any tests and will probably wait until they call when I test on Tuesday unless the spotting/bleeding increases in which case I might feel the need to test early. Really hope you will have good news to celebrate tomorrow. I'm back to work in the morning after 2 weeks off and dreading it. Like you  (I've read your 2ww diary) I work in childcare and on good days its fab but on my bad tx days I find it really hard to take. Are you working tomorrow?

Hi to everyone else and hope you all have a Fabe week!!!

I will also blow you both some bubble for luck


----------



## britgrrl (Apr 15, 2006)

Julie-Anne,

it's such a stressful time, isn't it? Just to let you know that 'implantation' happens between days 6 and 11 in a healthy pregnancy (ie one with a good chance to go on to be a take home baby) but brown blood is old blood so it could well be spotting from implantation. Also, IVF pregnancies frequently bleed throughout the first trimester as the placenta embeds and grows because the lining is so plush compared to a 'natural' cycle, so I know it's tough but try not to let it freak you out. It is never a good sign, but it is also not necessarily a bad sign. 

Hang in there.


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys thanx Julie-anna, Rafs and Carriep must appreciate it   .
Im not doing to bad still finding it hard to sleep last couple of nites havin bad hot sweats keeps me awake and am also havin them during the day now.
Nah Julie-anna havent brought any test (cant say havent been tempted though) fiance has been of the 2wks with me so doesnt let me out of his site BLESS!!!
I know what you mean about going back to work tell ya im going to be soooo tired back to long days, do you work long hours Julie-anna?
Im quiet surprised actually feelin quiet excited at the moment (probably be pacing the floor 2morrow!!!) just really want 2morrow to come now its just the not knowing (i hate that), but anyway soon be here  
All of you take care sending positive thoughts
          
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Angie.   

 

wannabemum07 xx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Firstly FM you are an inspiration to us all with you words and your strength.  Like Rafs said you are to be admired   and I agree we will all be mummies      

Welcome newbies susie and sarah, glad you both joined us, and good luck to you both   

Ang1e goodluck for tomorrow  hope you sleep better tonight and you get a  be thinking of you   

Julie-Anne sorry your feeling so down, it is so hard to stay positive so I am sending you lots of   I hope all goes well on Tuesday and you get    

Carrie good luck for you Wednesday hope you also get a 

Hello to anyone I have missed hope and   to you all.

Me nothing much to say other than only a few more days till me and DP will know when well be starting our first cycle.  Had a realy nice relaxing day today, feeding the ducks at a local lake, and a nice walk after.  

Anyway good night all and hope you all have a good week xx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck today Angie....sending you loads of    



Angie...your egg collection partner!!  

xxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Good luck today Angie

Juile-I was convinced AF was coming 2 days before my bfp last year (and kept telling myself it was too late for implantatino) so I am keeping everything crossed for you.

Sadly I cant stop as have a ton of work to do.

Good luck to you all today and this week!


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Happy monday.. 

The weekend went quick as usual, so back at work ... 

Julie-anne - how are you feeling today?  
Take it easy at work today and hope your first day back goes well.  

Carrie - how are you? not long to go...   

Angie - good luck today.. sending you lots of   

Thinking of you girls and hoping for BFP posts soon!!!!!  Blowing bubbles your way... 

Have a good day. 

Love to all, 
R x


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx guys 4 the positive vibes. I`ve done it now the dreaded blood test just got to wait!!! was actually feeling quiet good this mornin till i got back   went to the loo and have spotting (sorry TMI)  this is the 1st time since the IVF that i`ve had spotting in a panic now that my period will arrive!!!
Sorry 4 going on!!
Love Angie xxxxxx
(from the other egg collection partner)hehehe


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
just a quick one from work, to wish angie good luck for today. Thinking of you girl 
Future Mummy


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx fm means alot    
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Just a quick one from me too to wish Angle lots of luck for today as I'm back to work after two week off so rather busy!!!!!     Looking forward to hearing how you have got on and hope its a BFP!!!!

Hi to everyone and will do a proper post later


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Julie-anna really appreciate it 
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

With you angie xxxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx EBW1969 means a lot xxxxxx 
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

hi angie.. when do you get results  

       

all the best. 

R xxx


----------



## soozalicious (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi Everyone, and thanks for making me feel welcome.  What a really great support system from people who know exactly what it's like!

Julie-Anne and Angie - I don't know if this will make you feel any better, but I had really late (brown) spotting/bleeding last time and we still got a positive result.  I think it was on day 10, and I was convinced that it was the start of AF.  And I felt like I had cramps by then too (plus I'd done about 15 home pregnancy tests, and they all said negative!)  One of the worst days ever, but everything turned out ok.  So, keep positive coz you never, ever know!

Sarah - are you doing a long or short protocol?  I start injections next week on a short one.  Maybe (if all goes to plan, and when does it?!) we'll be 2ww buddies.  

Lots of luck to everyone and lots of   to everyone in the 2ww.

Susie
xxx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi girls

Just caught up with all the posts and what everyone has been going through this weekend - WOW, so much is going on.....!

Firstly, best of luck Angie - a very stressful time for you right now but thinking of you & have everything crossed    

Julie-Anne - God love you for going thorugh it right now, I am so rooting for you and thinking only positive thoughts for you    
I conceived naturally last Autumn and had some light (brown) spotting beforehand. Poeple had always mentioned implantation spotting to me but spotting always meant AF for me....until then! It was quite light, all usual AF symptoms but pregnant so don't lose hope xx

Welcome to Susie & Sarah - everyone on here is lovely and I think you'll find it a real help - I know I have!

Carrie - loads of love & luck for Wednesday - not long to go now   

Hi to everyone else I've missed  - Smileylogo, FM, Rooth, Rafs, Midlandslass etc, bit mad here at work so must dash but just to say am thinking of you all & sending love......

Lxx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Angie - thinking of you.....

Well, we went back today for ET and I've now officially joined the 2ww!!!  Of the 10 eggs they collected, 6 were mature enough to 'ICSI' and of those 4 fertilised normally.  So, today I had the 2 best ones put back (1 excellent and 1 good quality). The other 2 weren't good enough quality to be frozen.
Testing on 2nd March seems like forwver away at the moment!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All, Still at work so a sneaky look to see what if any news from Angie. Please put us out of our misery. Gosh What am I like   Anyway really hope to hear some good news from you soon.    

Also Rooth welcome to the insanity that is 2ww. Positive vibes comming your way    

Hi to everyone else. Thanks for all your lovely support and I will do a proper post tonight when I'm not working

Julie xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi

Thinking of you Angie, hope you have a    

Rooth - Congratulations & welcome to the , I test on 28th Feb, so your not that far behind me and Lobs. 

Caroline xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Just popped on to check up on Angie, still no word!!!  Will do proper post later.

   

Emma (Smiley)


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

me too popping in to check...when do they let you know?


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

... just checking in to see if there is any news from angie.. i think we're all doing the same. 

must get back to work but i can't stay away from FF. 

xxx


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

julie-anne - good luck tomorrow.  I will be away for an overnight business trip and i will not have access to online tomorrow so i just want to wish you all the best and to let you know that i am thinking of you and hope you get a BFP. 

Sending you positive vibes. 

angie - how are you?? 

Carrie - your day is coming up real soon, too. 

love to all. 

xxx


----------



## Baileybird (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello everyone
I've been in and out of this all day checking for news from Angie. Thinking about you, really hoping this is a great day for you.
Susie I'm on the long protocol, I'm new to all this and am not sure of the timings on the short one. I'm hoping (fingers crossed) to be suffering the sleepless nights of the 2ww mid-March, is that the same time as you?
Love to everyone (sorry, not got to grips with everyone's names and situations yet...).
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Well I came straight home and logged on for news of Angie. Hope it was good news hun   

I also wanted to say a big thank you to you all for your support over the course of this cycle. Honestly I have felt 20% sane person and 80% lunatic  but I'm almost there. Back from work so time to do a promised post.

*Britgirl-* thank you for the info on implantation  which I'm hoping it was. Hope your are doing well   
*
Jenine-* Thank you for your good wishes and great to hear form you. Not long now  The waiting is the worst isn't it.

*Jameson-* thank you so very much for your lovely pm. I hope you will start regularly posting on this thread when your ready and sending you lots of positive vibes for what comes next   

*Bettym-* thank you for your message over the weekend it was much appreciated. I know you have been asking if anyone wants to take over keeping the list up to date. I am happy to help doing it or share doing it with someone else if anyone else wants to volunteer, as its getting pretty busy on here and I'm sure your young man keeps you pretty busy.  Let me know your thoughts.

*EBW- * its a big day for us both tomorrow. Thinking of you and really hoping your results will be really positive    Thanks for your lovely messages too 

*Wannabemum- * Thank you so much for your many lovely pms and messages. I hope your doing well so far on your 2ww and really hope it will end with a BFP   

*FM-* How are you doing hun? I've been thinking about you a lot the closer I get to the end of this 2ww and wanted to say how much I appreciated all you info and posts that you have done given the massive disappointment you had. I think you will be a fab mum and really hope you will get your chance to have a little French / Aussie soon   

*carriep- * How are you holding up hun? Two sleeps to go. I hope you are really well and not going to . Sending you lots of positive vibes hun   

*Lobs-* Hopeyour having a super fab   

*Rafs * - Thanks for your lovely messages and not long for you now  Having said that I know form experience it seems like forever.

*Rooth- * So pleased you have joined the 2ww with your excellent embies. Lots of positive vibes   

*loubeedood - * Thanks for your lovely post  How are you doing?

*Susie*- Thanks for info re spotting. Good luck for jabs next week. The short protocols are so much easier 

*Sarah- * Good luck with your injections and hopefully your 2ww will be less physo than mine    DH will be calling the men in white coats soon.

Hi to midlandslass, smiley, lisa, monkey and everyone I've missed. Have to go make dinner. I'm doing better today and probably a good thing I went to work as was to busy to be manically knicker checking. Spotting stopped but still feel like af is imminent. Didn't buy a test so will have to see what the blood test says tommorrow.

Julie xx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi
Just checking in for news on Angie...I really hope no news is good news hun...   

Lots of positives to all you girls, praying for lots of BFP's for all testing this week...and in your 2ww....cant wait to get going again myself now!!  not too long hopefully.  

   

Ange
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello darlings,
Angie, how are you Hun? 
Julie Anne, tomorrow is the big day, oh I so hope to hear good news. The fact you had some brown spotting and now stopped and you had some AF pains is very encouraging, so    for tomorrow
CarrieP, I am sending you lots and lots of  , will be thinking of you!
EBW, plenty of   to you for your consult with dr T tomorrow !
Hope everybody is doing fine, 
Future Mummy


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello ladies

Boy you lot can talk!! Its very hard for us old timers to keep up. Just had a 10 page marathon catch up which I have used to amend the Hall of Fame back on page 1. Any amendments let me know.

Hello to Susie and Sarah. Susie - good to see another 2nd rounder like me on the board.

Angie - hope everything went really well today.

Julie-Anne - Got all my fingers crossed for tomorrow. I wont tell you to stay away from the sticks as you havent got one - I was always too much of a coward to POAS myself. Anecdotally I would say that at least half of all FFers with BFPs get spotting and I'm sure one of the docs confirmed this was about right. I would love a bit of help on the H of F - I haven't been doing it justice of late. If you PM me your email I'll send you the word doc it is on - I have learnt not to rely on just modifying posts and let you know how I think we can divide the load!

Carrie P, Lobs, Wannabemom07 and Rooth - step away from the pee sticks and get back to the sofa in your big knickers to keep your tummy warm.

Future Mummy - so sorry that your cycle wasnt successful - you were really put through the mill.

EBW - hope tomorrow goes well. You asked a cyclogest question pages back - H/smith will prescribe 12weeks cyclogest for FETs but generally wont for fresh cycles. The theory (as I understand it) for fresh cycles is that the body should take over once a BFP is achieved and additional progesterone will not prevent m/c so there is no point in giving it. There are plenty of other clinics following the same protocol so I wouldnt worry.

Katie - if you are checking in from Warsaw - hope it is going brilliantly.

Big Hellos to everyone else.

We used to get together for a meet every now and again but we havent had one for at least 6 months. I can vouch for how completely fine it is meeting FFers for real so if you think it would be a good idea we can start to canvass a date. Something central and cheapish like Pizza Express etc is the usual suggestion.

Best wishes to everybody
Love
Bettyx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

Angie - I'm hoping you had good news.   

Julie - My God, I cant believe that you are testing tomorrow, I will be thinking of you & DH and keeping everything crossed for a  .  Hope your able to have a good nights sleep. 

     

Hope everyone else is ok

wannabemum07 xx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Morning all

Just arrived at work and wanted to wish Julie-Anne loads of luck for today. Hope it goes well - I have got everything crossed for you hun   

Angie - hope yesterday was a success 

Better get on but sending you all lots of  

Have a good day
x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Cant really stop...usually come in here "before" work but the darn internet was down.

Hoping we hear good news from Angie later.   

Julie-Anne - good luck todayxx   

Thanks everyone for your support regards todays appt.  I am going in for 11.40 so if anyone is around HH today and sees a woman in a long black coat with a furry collar thats me....!!  Feeling kind of edgy..Hope to be able to let you know how I get on later...but have meetings this afternoon.....

Sorry cant to personals - gotta start work-but thinking of you all

Wannabemum thanks for the PM....tried to respond but your inbox is full!!!!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Morning peeps  

Well I've had the blood taken and now its in the hands of the gods. I will let you know as soon as possible I promise.  The 2ww is almost over and I just want to know what to do next now. Either celebrate or start working on improving egg quality for a next private cycle. Weirdly feeling a lot less anxious and stressed today than over the weekend. Perhaps I've finally cracked.

EBW- hun I have everything crossed for you today. Hope the appointment brings a fantastic outcome and you can be underway soon!    

Caroline- As always thanks for you lovely messages and support and heres hoping your 2ww ends in a BFP      

loubeedood- thanks also for your message and support  

Angie- hope yesterday went well    

Carrie- one sleep to go. How are you getting on? thinking of you 

julie xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys just to let u no got a        didnt come on here yesterday as takin the news worse than i thought. Thanx 4 all the support really appreciate it!!!
To be honest really dont know what to say still in shock got the rest of week of work really cant face going back.
(still a bit baffled period is 9 days late which is never!!!!) 
Love Angie xxxxxxxxx
       
Good luck with guys that are testing 2day


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Angie - So very sorry to hear your news. Sending you   s. 
Love 
Bettyx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 

Angie hope everything is well 

Julie Anne, keeping everything crossed  

Carriep, not long to go! 

I have to say girls, you are doing very well managing not to use psticks. Although I am not in favour of using them very early, I certainly could not help myself this time with one on day 13 and definetely one on test date! but it helped me deal with it. We are all different!  

EBW, good luck with your appointment today 

Have a good day all!
Future Mummy


----------



## Lisax (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning Angie 
Very very sorry to hear your news......
   

Thinking of you hun 

Lisa xx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Angie - so sorry to hear the news. Sending you  

Take care of yourself


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Angie, just saw your post. I am so sorry, it is hard. Take time for yourself .   
Future Mummy


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx FM really appreciate it !!!!!


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Angie - so sorry hun. I feel for you and your DH. Your AF probably hasn't yet arrived because the progesterone (either gestone jabs or supps) delays it. I don't really know what to say but I am thinking of you!!!   

Julie-Anne - big day for you. Another day for me of manically checking the site for news, hope you get better news than poor Angie! I was the same as you, after all the waiting, once I'd had the test I also was strangely calm waiting for THAT call, I even dozed!!!! (could also be due to sleepless night and getting up at 5.30am to get there). Not long to go now!!!!!!

Carrie P - just one more day left!!! Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you!!!  

FM - hope you are having an ok day. Dogs paw is all better   

EBW - good luck with your appt.  

Caroline - hope your 2ww is going well and not too slowly.  

Everyone else - have a good day    

Smiley


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Smileylogo ok wasnt to sure if the drugs and that were part of the delay (i suppose you try and live in so much hope!!!!)  
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Angie,

So sorry  for you & Dh's sad news, look after eachother.

Love to you both  

wannabemum07. xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Angie,

Was in the games arcade keeping myself busy and have just come to look and see if you had posted. I'm really sorry hun and had high hopes it would have been a far diffrent result for you       

I might be joining you later so just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you

Julie xx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Angie...

Well I though one of us Angies was going to get there hun...
So sorry for your news, feel honestly gutted for you...
Spend some time with your DP and get yourself strong again...

Sending you a massive hug    

Be strong hun
Ange
xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx to all you guys   for the lovely replies.
I didnt think i`ll be grieving this bad just cant stop crying    
This may sound really weired but i feel so empty like i have lost something (if that makes sense!!!) really didnt want Dfiance to go back to work 2day (but hey we need all the money we can get)
 with who has the results coming up   
Love Angie xxxxxxxx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Really sorry Angie - it is so hard. Look after yourself and know that we are all thinking of you.

Sending you lots of love

loubeedood

x


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Angie, so sorry to hear your news.

There is no good news from me either I'm afraid.  My period has arrived in unmistakable fashion - far too much to confuse it with spotting.  Really I knew it was all over a couple of days ago when my boobs stopped being sore.

This is the usual story in our ttc efforts - I haven't wasted a lot of peesticks in the 2.5 years we've been trying, as my period usually comes before a test would be valid anyway 

DH and I cracked open a bottle of wine last night (hadn't drunk since New Year) and had a good cry.  I'd avoid going in for the blood test tomorrow, but I have to go if I want a follow-up consultation with Mr L.

Julie, I so hope you can break this pattern and bring us some better news today


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Haven't posted for a while but have been reading and hoping for you all...

Angie, so sorry to hear your rubbish news - I'm sure everybody deals with it differently but it helped me to think that next time the docs will know us better and maybe try different things to help it to work next time?  Take time with your fiance to grieve and look after each other.

EBW - good luck with your appt - maybe we'll be cycling together in the next month or two?

Julie-Ann and CarrieP - I've got everything crossed for you...

Sorry if I've missed anyone (it's hard to keep up if you don't regularly log in) but good luck to all.  I'll be online more in the next month or so.

Sarah 
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

CarrieP, I am verry sorry hun. I know how it feels and still can't find the words to express it. look after yourself  
Future Mummy


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

I dont know if any1 will have the answer but do you have a follow up appointment with failed IVF on the NHS my doc is MR LAVERY but nothing was said when i got the call yesterday the doc that rang me just gave me a number to ring to so i can go through the treatment again have to try and get funding as i was only giving the 1st try!!!!! Wasnt sure whether if i rang this number they will talk to MR LAVERY on my behalf sure they would to look at my history!!! 
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Sorry Carrie, I missed your post.  Gutted for you.  Look after each other and take care.

Sarah 
x


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Angie and Carrie - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Take care of yourselves.  

Julie - Wishing you the best for testing today.

Yours,
Almamay


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Carrie,

So sorry   for you & Dh, look after eachother.

Lots of Love to you both.   

wannabemum07. xx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Angie - I'm so sorry, look after yourself 

Carrie - sending you a big hug as well 

Julie-Ann - I've got everything crossed for you today 

Katie - have you got EC tomorow?  Good luck! 

There are so many new people on here now - I'm struggling to keep up!  

Hi to Betty, Vicky, Helen, Miela, Wendy and Cheery.  Has anyone heard from Clairol?

Scooter


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Carrie and Angie I am so sorry sending you a big hug.

Julie its up to you today to give us some good news.

Mine was mixed.  Tubes clear (yippee), FSH fine (yippee), swimmers fine (yippee).  Have small cyst on left ovary (not yippee but "nothing to worry about") 
However, there is "something" in my womb that shouldnt be there.  Have to go in for a "Hysteroscopic Division of Adhesions" in 2-3w.  Feeling pretty low I just didnt want this....Could have been much worse I know but am feeling the angry and "its not fair" at the moment....

Now I have to concentrate on a meeting!!!


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Angie - just to reply to your question re follow ups. I had an unsucessful NHS cycle last year. You do have a follow up appointment, although it is a longer wait than if you are a private patient.  When I rang about it, I was told it was approx 2 weeks wait if private, or 2/3 months if NHS.  They did offere us a private follow up if we wanted to pay for it. We decied to go with the NHS (needed to save the pennies!!) and the weeks inbetween the result and the follow up were ideal for me as I wanted time to think through what to ask etc.  However, everyone is different, and the wainting times may not be as long now.  hope that helps.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

EBW- Good to hear over all things are looking good. I know "Hysteroscopic Division of Adhesions" is a setback but hopefully it will help to make all the difference with future tx.

I'm going   waiting for them to call and just about wet myself  when a telesales man called a few minutes ago. Needless to say I hung up immediately and he got an ear full - dh keeps saying "calm down dear" this just makes me want to hit him


----------



## soozalicious (Jun 25, 2003)

Angie, I'd been really hoping that you wouldn't have had sad news.  So, so sorry for you  .  It's got to be ok to grieve for little lost embies, let the tears flow and take it easy on yourself.  I think that you'll have to have a follow-up appointment but do it when you're feeling ok.  You've got age on your side and you sound really strong, and next time I'm sure that it will be your turn. 

Carrie, I'm so sorry for you too. Hope you can take some time to heal.

EBW - just when you thought you'd got things sorted there's something else that gets in the way!  What's the obstruction?  The gynaecological terms are so horrible, aren't they?  

Sarah - I think I'll be 2ww-ing mid-March too.  Well, that's the plan anyway!  

Sad reading people's news today.  I've been having a big panic all morning trying to find a clinic/GP/hospital in Edinburgh that will be able to do the 2ww blood test so that I don't have to fly back to HH AGAIN.  The one place I've found that can do it charges £100 and it takes 48 hours for the results.  It'll be a 16 day wait at this rate.  Grr.

Susie
xxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx guys for your support 
Rooth --- Thanx for your help i suppose i have to get in touch with them then, as the doc i spoke to yesterday just didnt have a clue when i ask him "what do i do next"!!!
What i may do is ring the number that he gave me to go for funding again see what happens after that if not i may well ring HH see if they can help!!
Thanx again 
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi guys

Just checking in to see if any news from Julie....fingers crossed please let it be good news this afternoon...thinking of you x

Carrie, Angie - so sorry girls...dont know what else to say...

Good luck everyone else

xx


----------



## vicster (Dec 16, 2006)

!!

We've just been given my first appointment at Hammersmith with Dr Trew (private). 
We've been seen so far on the nhs at another hospital and found them pretty rubbish - unfriendly, registrars not reading my notes properly etc.

Went to my doctor all fed up and asked her to refer us for a private consultation.  Was getting a bit overwhelmed trying to find a clinic so decided to stick with one not too far away and one that I've got a good feeling about.  Don't know why I was drawn to Hammersmith!!  I did dip into a friend's book by Jules Oliver which talked about her seeing Dr Trew, so maybe that has stayed in my mind! Not that I'm her biggest fan! 

Am hoping my instincts are good??!! Any reassurance would be appreciated!  I know everyone's experience is different.


Bye for now 
Vicster


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi Everyone,     

After getting to 4pm and starting to spot this afternoon I was a bag of nerves so have just called. I'm so pleased to cautiously say I have a BFP something I never expected to be saying. It truly hasn't sunk in yet. Please let my baby stay with us     And a big thank you for ALL your support. We could never have done it without you all and FF. Oh beta of 67 ? for day 14 apparently anythingover 50 is good?

Carriep- sorry your feel like its not working but I'm passinf the torch to you hun and really hope tomorrow beings a lovely suprise as today did for me.

Julie xxx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Julie - I'm really pleased for you and DH!!


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

*REALLY* pleased for you Julie and happy that one of the three of us testing this week has got good news. Congratulations to you and dh


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Julie-Anne - hooray!    That's wonderful news, I'm so happy for you.  They made you wait along time for your result, I think I would have gone mad waiting that long!  Let DH spoil you this evening and try and let the news sink in - you're pregnant! 

Love Scooter


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, Fantastic! I had a good feeling about your result. You had pretty good symptoms!      
67 sounds pretty good to me.  don't worry the docs would have said  if they thought otherwise! they are quite blunt when they call!
Oh my God, Julie Anne, you are going to be a wonderful mummy 
Have a fantastic 9mw!
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for you lovely support. It's still sinking in at this stage and I am not going to become obsessed at looking up my beta level. For now I'm pregnant and will enjoy the moment what ever happens. Have spent the whole day feeling like I'm going to be sick due to nerves I think. I'm sending dh to buy a test so I can see for myself its true in the morning as I've never in my 10 years of married life had that experience  

Carrie-thinking of you hun    

Angie- I've also been thinking about you all day and hope dp is taking really good care of you.    

Vister- Mr T is my consultant privately and NHS. He is very straight forward, professional and knowlegable. Welcome to the HH thread   Everyone is very friendly

Catch up soon as must go change my profile   

Julie xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Julie -Anne -that is SO fantastic!! See, you never can tell. Hormones are kicking in now with me. I have welled up over your wonderful bfp after feeling really down after reading about Angie and Carrie. So now you join me in another 2ww for the scan, I'm so pleased for you. You and your DH must be over the moon!!   

Angie - take it easy hun. I know I would be a wreck too, it is much harder after tx than just af coming and they were your embies. Look after yourself and your DH.  

CarrieP - again I am so sorry for your news too. Members of this site have had a bad time recently. As I said to Angie, make sure you and your DH look after each other.  

Vicster - a big welcome    We also chose HH due to reputation and I wouldn't go anywhere else now. They have been fantastic. Everyone on here is so welcoming and supportive and there are several truly inspirational members!!

FM - hope you are ok reading todays posts. You are one of the truly inspirational people I was talking about. I can't believe how strong you are being!!! Take care hun.

To everyone else - hope you are all well. will post a long personalised message when I get time (it is flying at the moment)

Emma


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Julie Anne - I still don't know what my beta level was!! They never told me and I didn't think to ask. I know I could ring up but don't want to in case it was low and then I'd worry. Also I've been too scared to do a pstick even now in case the Drs somehow got it wrong (Crazy I know). 

Emma


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Congrats Julie-Anne   really pleased for you and dh you must be so pleased take it easy and enjoy every moment to take it all in.
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

julie thats FAB news BRILLIANT I am so pleased for you xxx

Vister- I had problems with the (lack of) bedside manner of my previous cons at my previous hosp.

Mr T (who I have so far seen twice) is very nice and explains everything well.  He was recommended to us.  I think you have made a good choice there!


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Carrie - really sorry to hear your news.  Sending   s your way.

Julie-Anne - congrats again.  67 is a good no - my DD started as a 46. Really depends when the embie implanted the kind of no you get. DS was up in the 200 range but at the scans it was clear he was a v. early implanter as he was well ahead of dates. enjoy peeing on a stick!!

Vicster - Welcome.  I am  BIG fan of the H/smith. Miela (one of the others from the board) told me Mr Trew apperared in Tatler's list of top docs particularly for his surgical skills. Not that I normally take medical tips from Tatler.....

Susie - I cant believe the prices they are quoting you for a blood test.  Your GP may agree to do it on the NHS if they are nice. 

EBW - sorry that they found something which means you need another procedure - maybe though this could be the thing that has been getting in the way of success?

Angle- you can call your consultants sec for a follow up appt - there is one in the package both NHS and private only difference is the length of the wait.  They wont let you cycle again until the 3rd  cycle after this one so you have a couple of months. Look after yourself.

Hello everyone else too.
Bettyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Betty M - Thanks for your thoughts.  Sadly this "thing" wasnt in my womb before....may have arrived as a result of the ERPC!  However, it seems the pgy unblocked my tubes so at least that is sorted I guess.  Its just one thing after another with me!


Interesting the comments on Mr T.  After my last cons he really is a breath of fresh air!  

I too must change my profile.....


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi EBW - sorry to have got the wrong end of the stick. It is a total bummer to have to keep going in for more stuff. I hadnt realised that ERPCs could cause complications like that although I suppose I should have given that the H/smith say that it is best to have an HSG after any pregnancy before recommencing treatment just in case.
Bettyx


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Comgratulations Julie-Anne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Fabulous news, I am absolutely thrilled for you both. Well done, take care, put your feet up and enjoy every mnute.
Lots of love to you and DH and enjoy your pregnancy

Lx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Betty hon sorry if i sounded a bit...well you know.  Just having a "bad" moment!!  Feeling a bit sorry for myself...!  Will pull myself together in a minute and realise that this could have been a lot worse (and Mr T thinks we may be able to go ahead the cycle after the op).....Good job they do the HSG I guess coz we wouldnt have necessarily known otherwise (though the scan showed "something lurking".  Also the money is getting me down because 1) the money put aside for the cycle is now being used for the op 2) the drugs I have left expire in May and I was hoping to be able to save money by using them...its menopur and I believe they are v expensive...!!!! (got them on the NHS last time!!!)


The things we have to do eh??

Julie's news has put my gripes into perspective, I am so pleased for her!

Thanks again!


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie Anne

   

Well done to you and your DH....you have given hope to all the HH girls!!

Relax and enjoy sweetie

Ange
xx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Julie-Anne!!!! I am very pleased for you.

I have been following the messages recently even if I didn't join in and I'm sorry for some of you ladies. We all need to have the same resilience nd courage as FM!!!

I'm starting stimming tomorrow (my day 21 of pill) for a long FET protocol.

Best of luck to everyone.

Love
Saraxx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx BettyM for your advice on the counselor already made the call.
Just want to say thanx to you guys for great support  really helped me.  
Wishing u all the best of luck with your treatments xxxxxx  
Love Angie xxxxx
P.S did anyone else enjoy pancakes i had way to many and i dont care!!!!


----------



## clairol (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello fellow Hammies!

Baby News!!! 

Baby Austin James Ashby was born on Friday.  8lb 5oz, by ventouse after 72 hour labour. We are totally overwhelmed at finally becoming parents and feel so very blessed.

Love
Clairol


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Clairol with your baby wishing you all the best!!! 
Love Angie xxxxx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Clairol  - fantastic news about the safe arrival of baby Austin.


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Congratulations Clariol and DH on the safe arrival of Baby Austin. You must be over the moon.

A 72hr labour - now that I didn't need to hear!!! 

Scooter


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Clairol - OUCH!!!!   Let's hope I don't get the same!! Congrats, you and DH must be absolutely over the moon!!!

Emma


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Congratulations Clairol on the birth of your baby boy.   And well done for all the hours of labour you went through.

wannabemum07. xx


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Clairol - Many congratulations!!       Austin - there is a place for you on the Hammie boys footie team!

Scooter - at the other end of the spectrum my labour with Zac was only 6 hours if that helps  

Bettyx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Betty - yes, 6 hours sounds much better - how do I get one of those!!!! 

Emma - have you got your scan soon?  

Scooter


----------



## Cheery (May 2, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS CLAIROL      

Welcome to the world baby Zac, and welcome to the Hammie Boys League!!!    

Phew, 72 hr labour, I thought my 41hrs was mad enough!!! Well done honey, it's all good from here on.... honest!!   

C'mon those Hammie babies... lots more to come!

Cheery and Baby Will x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Clairol, congratulations on the birth of your baby boy!     
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Clairol-        Congratulations and welcome to Austin. What a labour but so worth it I'm sure  

carrie- How are you doing hun? I've been thinking of your all day   

Thanks again everyone for your messages. Still has not sunk in and feels unreal. Scan in 2 weeks to make sure its not a mistake and in the wrong place etc. I'm staying positive on my new 2ww and resting up too.

Hope our other 2ww'ers are doing well and will catch up soon

        

Julie xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Scooter - my 6 week scan is tomorrow. Getting excited now. I think I need to SEE something as I still can't quite believe it. I don't feel that much different apart from huge bazookas (have shot up to 40F!!!!!!).

Julie -Anne - your 2 weeks will go quickly, mine is almost up. It's weird, you have one 2ww then have another!!!!

Hi to everyone else, dh just got home so must dash!!

Emma


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Guys hope every1 is doing ok??

Julie-Anna -- Bet you just cant wait for these 2wks for your 1st scan u must be soooo excited   lets just hope this 2wks goes a bit quicker hey!! Wishing you all the BEST!!!   
Love Angie xxxxxx


----------



## dsmlink (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi 
Just popping in to say a big Congratulations to Clairol!  Really pleased to hear your news.  Wishing you lots and lots of happy family times ahead x

Katie, hope EC went well (today?) thinking of you and keeping everything crossed

Sorry no more personals.  I havent logged on for ages but as you will see from my signature Im an HH oldtimer!! 

Good luck to you all  

sarah
x


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Sarah - good to see you here. Hope everything is ok with you.

Today is the anniversary of my BFP with Zac - hoping everyone will have similarly happy anniversaries to mark next year. On that I've confused things by referring to him in my post earlier but the newest Hammie is Austin not Zac!

Bettyx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Congrats Clairol!!!!! (I cant do them fab moties, when i click more my computer crashes so will jus send you loads of


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Clairol - I just replied to your IM, I didn't realise Austin had arrived.  I'm so happy for you and DH.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, 
well you are not going to believe this , I am not and the docs don't. Had my 3rd HCG test today at HH thinking it was a formality, but apparently not. After going down they are up again, this time up to 42  The doc does not know why and said in extreme cases can happen, but does not know what it is. Now they want to scan me with sonogram tomorrow as early as poss to see if they can detect an ectopic or a rupture of something, also a blood test tomorrow and probably more to see what my levels are doing. 
I could not believe it, went a bit hysterical on the phone as I had been told it was going down and could not be a chemical as lower than 15. Now it is a possibility ( the best outcome it could be). If ectopic they can or can not see it tomorrow.as early scan. If they can see  something not right , they are keeping me overnight, and then if ectopic possibility laparoscopy , and hopefully I'll be able to keep my tube ( not always the case, actually often lost when ectopic). 
Now as I am bleeding a lot , which I assume is my period that is normally heavy, it may not be ectopic but at this stage doc does not know. 
I have no abdominal pain , but lower back hurts like hell and sometimes left side but not often , and womb hurst a bit, crampy. The bleedingis very heavy. 

Now what? It is not possible , surely for something to be viable down there , after all this! going from 13 to 9 then 42? the doc thinks not possible, but what is it? Although I was told it could not be a chemical pregnancy last week, now they are thinking possible? anything would be better than an ectopic. I am petrified!!!!
So doing my overnight bag tonight , just in case. Oh girls I am so worried! I have emailed dr Lavery , as he knows best and will respond very quickly by tomorrow morning. I even asked him if he could do the lap and D and C in the event of an ectopic. I hope it is not an ectopic but if it is, please let them save my tube!
Sorry for the ME post, but I am really scared now. Has anybody ever had a chemical pregnancy going up and down? Has anybody had an ectopic with levels going down then up?
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Future mummy- Oh my goodness you poor thing. I can't believe it.     I know nothing in answer to your questions but wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and really hope your situation can be resolved without the loss of a tube     

Best wishes

Julie xx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Future mummy - I really can't believe what you have been put through. I am hoping and praying for you that it is not ectopic! I will be thinking of you tomorrow,I know you will let us know what happens when you can. Take care hun.      

Emma


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

FM --- Wishing you all the best be praying 4u here sending you BIG HUGS


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

FM - I'm so sorry that you have had to go through this & hope that you have not had an ectopic pregnancy and that they can get you sorted out ASAP, will be thinking of you tomorrow.             

Angie - Thinking of you.   

Smileylogo - Good luck for tomorrows scan.    

Julie - Was thinking of you today, it's great cos it puts a big smile on my face.  .

This 2ww is going soooo slow, but I'm half way there. 

Hello to everyone else & good luck.

Caroline xx (wannabemum07)


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanx Wannabemum07 --- You are getting closer to you 2ww i know how you feel it goes so slow especially when you are not doing much its really hard. But i found when the 2ww is up its like blimey its here already!!!
Good luck     
Love Angie xxxxxx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Congratulations on your baby, Clairol  

Future Mummy, I'm shocked to hear about this latest setback.  So sorry that you are going through more trauma when you have surely been through more than enough already.  You must be so frightened - but the staff at Hammersmith are so experienced - if there's a chance of an ectopic they'll do what has to be done quickly and professionally.  Please feel confident that you're in the best hands.  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.

Julie-Anne, I think you probably missed my post yesterday (not surprising - it was an exciting day for you after all!   ).  Sadly for me my period started late on Monday (day 12 after ec).  There was never any doubt that it was a full period, not just spotting, and in all honesty I'd known it was over since a day or two earlier when all the boob soreness stopped.  So IVF #1 has not done the trick for me, but I'm pretty sure we will try again.  I'm glad one of the three of us (you, me & Angie) got good news.  I hope all the other girls now on the 2ww can do better than I did  

No more personals, sorry, but wishing you all the best
Carrie


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Clairol, oh my goodness, 72 hours!! Congratualtions and welcome to Austin. I hope you are both well.

FM, I am sure everyone has their fingers crosed for your scan.


Helen


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Julie, that is such fantastic news, well done! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.


Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

FM just dropping in.....and saw your post. 

Will be sending you huge positive vibes tomorrow and thinking of you xxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi all,

Carrie- hun I'm sorry I missed your post yesterday I was away with the fairies. Very sorry to hear it didn't work out      I was really hoping I could pass a lucky torch on to you. I really hope you wont let this stop you from trying again when your ready and I sincerely hope its ends with a positive outcome next time    

Angie- still thinking of you hun and really hope you can work out your next tx hopefully on the NHS. My one was my one and only but I know each primary care trust have diffrent numbers they fund and I hope yours is a generous one     Also hope you will have a positive outcome soon    

Caroline- gosh half way through hun. How you holding up?    

emma- when is you scan hun? How are you feeling

MrsGG- thanks so much for the good wishes  

Sending positive vibes to all our stabbers, stimmers and 2ww'ers    

      

Julie xx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Cant quite believe how much I have missed just in a few days of not logging on, I agree with Betty - Boy you lot can talk!!    Will be logging on more soon, when start my cycle.

Angie & Carrie - So sorry to hear both your news     take care of yourself's xxx

EBW good to hear that your tubes and FSH is fine, sorry there are still complications though hope they are sorted soon.

Julie-Ann congratulations   good to hear you got BFP after all that worrying Hun xx

Congratulations Clariol
  

FM thinking of you,   hope it is not an ectopic, what time are you at HH for your sonogram tomorrow  

Well tomorrow if the first day of really doing something and I really cant believe it is finally here, keep pinching myself.  Just hope the nurse says that I can start downreging this cycle, as should have AF on Friday.  Best go DP saying its bed time, sorry if missed anyone, good night ladies xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Goodluck to FM and Jenine today !!!!!     Thinking of you both

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jenine and FM sending you all good thoughts today.  

I am feeling a bit calmer today and just wondering what the set-up is at hh for ops when you are private....lol.  Am I gonna get a private room and skytv??!!  (at 2,800 I would hope so) and some decent food I hope....l   My previous clinic I had all of the above.  For my ERPC I was NHS and stuck behind a plastic curtain on a general ward full of people having legs done etc and only got a manky 3 day old cheese sandwich!


Nice to see you mrs GG.


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi everyone

Carrie - lots of love & luck to you for today. I hope & pray its not an ectopic but know you are in the best place and in the safest hands.    

Love to everyone else

Loubeedood
x


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Morning everyone

FM - just wanted to wish you well for today and hope and pray it's not ectopic, and that they can reassure you.  I'm afraid you won;t get this message until you're back, but my thoughts have been with you. 

EBW - what a thought - sky TV etc.  made me chuckle this morning  Naively I hadn't realise you'd need to pay for your op. I guess that's because it's a private cycle?!

Jenine - hope that it's good news for you today from nurse.

Caroline- I can sympathise with you about 2ww going sloooow.  I'm half way through tomorrow. I've taken this week off work to try and be as relaxed as possible, but plan to go back next week - partly to take my mind off the constant analysis of every twinge, and also because my GP wasn't very sympathetic to signing me off last time and I'm not sure I can be bothered with all the stress of trying to persuade them again!!!

As I've just said, I'm nearly half way through the 2ww and busy thinking too hard about every little twinge etc.  I had lots of sharp stabbing type pains around my ovaries ( I think) yesterday, but am assuming that's just them calming down after EC last week.  I have moments when I just want to fast forward time and know the outcome, and then others when I want it to stay as it is, so there's no need to face the outcome and I can happily assume Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!!!

Anyway, sorry about the ramble.  I've become an increasingly serious addict to this site and am so grateful for the help and support it provides.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

FM - Hope things are clearer for you today, I will be thinking of you.      When I was admitted to HH last Wednesday after EC I must admit the ward was nice & clean, the staff were great & the food was ok too,but then I am NHS, I'm sure evrything will be alot better if your private, but there was no complaints from me.

Jenine - Hope your able to start tx today, fingers crossed for you.        

Carrie - Been thinking of you & wondering how your feeling, sorry for not including you in yesterday's post.       

Will post again later.

Look after yourselfs.

wannabemum07 xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Girls, 

Sorry to confuse everyone, I'm going    
I forgot to put EBW beside the message for her re my experience of the HH last week when I was admitted.

Think I'll go back to bed as that's probably the best place for me now. 

wannabemum07.xx


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

FM - Keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

I think I am going   too!!
My earlier post was meant for Future Mummy of course - I think I'm losing the plot!
x


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Loubeedood, 

You & me both !!! 

wannabemum07.xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Guys would say mornin but just realized it is now afternoon but so in-grossed in reading all the interesing posts didint notice the time!! 
FM ---- Thinking of you 2day everything crossed 4u!!  

Julie-Anne ---- I will be ringing 2morrow for more funding hopefully i will get somewhere, not to sure what to do next really MR LAVERY did it all for me last time, im hoping they will be able to give me more light on it all when i make that call.  

Thanx Jennie for your support xxx Feelin more positive 2day!! 

Rooth ---- Hope you are taking it easy with your 2ww and wont be doing anything strenuous when going back to work!! Make sure you take it easy 

Hope every1 else is dong OK?
Sending positive vibes to you all with your treatments
       
    
Take it easy xxx
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Folks

Just an update. I went for my 6 week scan today and was very relieved to see a tiny blob flickering away. It now seems more real. There appears to be only one (which I suppose is just as well) and it is in a good place which is good as I was worrying that it was going to be ectopic. The songrapher wants me back next week as ahe says it is a bit too small to date or measure it (surely they KNOW the date they put i't in after all), but when I started worrying about the 'bit small' bit she said the fact that the heart was beating was a very good sign.

FM - hope your news was as good as it could be.

Julie -Anne - keep resting and look after your little one/s (oh, by the way you mentioned beta levels the other day, I asked and mine had been 120!!)

To all who are waiting  and cycling keep positive and I wish you all the best    

Emma.XX


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Good news Smileylogo with the scan v.pleased for you xxxxx
Love Angie xxxx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Emma, Fab news re scan and sounds like you had an excellent beta   I'm still spotting a fair bit which I'm bing neurotic about even though I have heard it can be comming. Just back form acupuncture so hope that helped.

Sending lots of positive vibes to all the 2ww'ers       

FM- been thinking of you all day and really hope the outcome today was positive    

Hi to everyone I've missed

Julie xx


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi all

Smileylogo - Great that you could see living proof for yourself.   

FM - You've been in my thoughts today, hope you had good news.     

Julie - Hope your keeping well.

How is everyone else feeling today.

Me, well in one way I want Wednesday to be here and in another I don't as I wont to be able to hold onto hope if it comes & goes.  Boy am I losing it today.   Ramble, Ramble, Ramble. Sorry.

DP said he's not listening anymore, when I think of things I want to tell him, he's said I'm getting worse.  

Caroline xx


----------



## soozalicious (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow, I can't keep up with all the news that I've missed over the last 2 days!  

FutureMummy - hope everthing's ok with you.  You've been through too much already!     Let us know how you've got on.

Smileylogo - the first scan's just the best, isn't it?  Little heartbeat pulsing away.  All's good.

Julie-Anne - I've still kept all the positive pee-sticks I did after I got the BFP phonecall two and a half years ago.  DH thinks it's GROSS keeping a box of sticks with wee on them, but seeing little lines still makes me smile!

Vister - Mr Trew is a GOD and we love him.  Hope HH is as lucky for you as it has been for us so far.

Clairol - HUGE congratulations on Austin (great name!).  Enjoy the first few days of him sleeping!  Welcome to the world, your little miracle.

I'm just waiting for AF to arrive to start the injections.  Diet has gone out the window.  Reading Zita West's book at the this avo, she recommends lots of essential omega 3, ie the fats from salmon and avocados and not the 3 cadbury's easter eggs I've eaten today .  

Luck to everyone,

Susie
xxx


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi to all 

Not logged on for a few days and missed so much

Julie-Anne - well done, what fab news....just another wait now for the first scan!

Cairol - Congratulations!!!!!

FM- Hoping that things have gone ok? Thinking of you X

Smileylogo - great news on your scan!


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have just started my cycle and I am already starting to be stressed out. My work is very demanding , I do up to nearly 12h a day, I am not sure how that is going to help me becoming pregant. And today I received a result for my recent smear test- it says there are some nuclear changes which are bordeline and would like to see me again in 6mths time. I hope by that time I will be pregnant!! And at the same time I don't know about this conditon with my smear test, and I don't know if someone is pregnant they can still do a smear test. Right, I'm just getting very confuse...and stressed. Anyone with similar results to share experience ?

Wish you all the very best.

Saraxx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Evening Ladies,

Julie-Anne, EBW1969, rooth, wannabemum07  thanks for all your good wishes for today  

ang1e glad your feeling more positive, keep it up honey xx   

FM been thinking of you, thought I might see you at HH, hope your ok xx  

Me I had the coordination appointment today, and found out I am going to be doing the Antagonist protocol.  Mr T has put me on this due to me keep getting cysts when ever I come of the pill.  I'm now in shock as I thought we would be downreging first.  

DP was wonderful when they did the cervical check, he held my hand, made a lump in my throat and tear in my eye 

So what next, well I have got to have a blood test 1 week before my  as I have a blood condition called ITP (low Platlets) so that means we have to wait till next cycle, as   starts tomorrow so not time to do the blood test .  

I start injections on day 2 which is about the 24th March, fingers crossed.  My prescription will be Puregon cartridge 900 IU x 3 (taking 300 IU each day) & Orgalutran 0.25mg x 5 - am I right in thinking these two only cover the first 9 days, brain's not working.  I then have to take the ovitrelle 250mg x 1, antibiotics x 14 and suppository's x 15.  But I am very confussed as my prescription also says Buserelin 1mg x 3, but the nurse never said about me taking this.... 

They said to order from Organon Home care, not even the pharmacy at HH...... not sure why!! Has anyone else ordered from them or has anyone had to take any of the above drugs, can anyone recommend where is cheapest to order these, sorry for all the me bit but as I have never done this before I am totally confussed and cant take all the information in, and I have such a headache had it since my appt at 2pm, think my brain just cant handle all this info to take in and figure out............

    to all Jenine xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All

Janine- I did the antagonist protocol last time and it was fab not having to dr with all the side effects and extra jabs. I had all the things you said except brucerlin. I used organon for my 1st private cycle as recommend by HH and they were fab. I price checked against a few other FF recommended places and they are very competitive. They do next day delivery, on ice and on time. Even called to make sure I had received it all and put things in the fridge that need to be there. Pity you cant start right now- bummer but at least you will be under way as soon as   arrives (the only time you ever look forward to it comming) . 

sara- yippiee you are under way      Sorry about your smear test but hopefully you will have something to feel positive about soon     Stress isn't good, can you reduce your hours during your cycle or use some holiday time as it might really help   I know easier said than done but sending you lots of positive vibes    

Midlandslass- hi and hope your taking good care of yourself!!

susie- I love the easter egg diet     Just my sort of thing. So pleased your almost about to start as soon as the   shows up     I have got the pee stick to prove it and think I will do another one next week. I put it somewhere safe today in case the cleaner chucked it out and there is nothing gross about it at all as we have all worked hard to get the positive result

Caroline- poor you I know exactly how your feeling. 2ww is awful the whole is it working or not. Thinking its taking forever and then thinking you don't want to test because until you do your PUOP. I am really really hoping you will be ending your 2ww with a BFP     along with all the 2ww'ers

Hi to everyone I've missed. 

Julie

Sticky babu dust to all


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Julie-Anne thank you for your words they have calmed me down, sometimes you just need someone to say yes I had that treatment 'big sigh of relief' do you remember how much you had to pay to organon.

Keep checking to see if any news from FM, I really hope no news is good news


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

FM- thinking for your and hoping for the best    

Jenine- As I have PCO  (tend to over respond even for my age)  they started me on my 1st cycle on a conservative amount of puregon 150 a day and I was on the brucerline jabs as it was a long protocol. At I recall I think I paid about 750  think pounds all up. The pruegon is the most expensive and I about 270 pounds for a 900iu cartridge but that is rough recollection. As this last cycle was my one and only NHS one then I have no idea how much the antagonist jabs were because you get them in pre filled syringes but I guess like brucerlin probably not too expensive and you only use them from day five. I faxed a copy of the prescription to oragnon and asked them to call me with a quote before I agreed. I price checked five other companies including Ali's pharmacy in shadwell as recommend a lot on ff. It was a similar cost but I couldn't be bothered with the trek there to get the drugs and oragnon make it easy.  I would use oragon again if I need to cycle again. Antagonist protocol was great as you don't have all the headache's and hot flushes of DR plus the extra injections. Hope that helps and good luck hun  

Julie xx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning ladies, hope you are all well and feeling  

Julie-Anne, thank you so much for the info   So your 2nd cycle was antagonist also, did they change the dose this time or was it the same as cycle one.  

I feel lucky as if we don't have success this time then we have the NHS go next year, so at least don't feel to to bad, but of course I hope it works first time, just nice to have the back up that so many don't unfortunately.  I sent the Petition for more funding to everyone in my email box last night, hope they sign it    

I still have this really bad headache, AF due so maybe that mixed with all the info we took in yesterday.

Best go and get ready for work


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just a quick hi and a message to Jenine.  I too was on the antagonist protocol last time (and got at least my bfp).  I never had any of the major symptoms with the buserilin for the previous 2 cycles though anyway.

I was on 300iu of Menopur last time only and then cetrotide (to stop ovulation) and then the ovritrelle.  I was on the Menopur for 9d.  It is quite a high dose I have been told. I suppose best case scenario (according to Mr T) is that I start my antagonist protocol at the same time as you ....maybe see you at HH!! LOL.

FM how are you doing?

Special thoughts to everyone else. Sorry cant do personals work is manic and I have MIL coming tonight for the w/end and have no food in.....Prob wont get on here much before Monday.

   to anyone who needs it.


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I'm back! Sorry I havent posted sooner but work has been hectic!

Wow so much has happend! 

Julie -Anne - fantastic news - congratulations!

Angie & Carrie - Im so sorry & sending you loads of  . Please try to be strong - thinking of you both...

FM - I'm sorry to hear what you're going through - thinking of you too & hoping for good news.......

Caroline - my 'cycle buddy'  - only 5 days for me 6 for you including today! Hope you're resting well  ...

Loads of   to everyone else. Will catch up more over the weekend.


take care everyone

Love Lobs

xxxx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Just a quick one as I should be working.............

checked with the nurse and i will only be doing Puregon & Orgalutran and not buserilin, that was a mistake on my prescription, luck I saw it would have cost more for something I did not need  

FM hope your ok honey xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi guys 
Hope everyone is doing just fine!!!

Thanx Jennie/Lobs for the support feelon much more positive now the week is nearly over (dont say this very often be glad to get back to work)

Good job Jennie with the checking your injections you dont wont to be spending more money than you need too!!! 

Love Angie xxxxxxx


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi everyone

Soozalicious - easter egg diet sounds good to me!!   I could cope with that! I haven't read the Zita West book but I'm taking the pregnacare tabs that come with omega three tabs too. 

wannabemum - I know exactly how you feel re DH getting annoyed with all questions and analysing of symptoms, real or imagined. I had the same with my DH so this site was a godsend and a lifeline, I could off-load and compare without annoying him. his view was - you'll know soon, so don't worry about it!!  don't worry about it what planet is he on?? Anyway, we got through and that's all that matters. Keep rested and     (not long now)

Jenine - well done for checking with the prescription. just sent you a long pm before checking here so I must have duplicated what other people have said  

Angie - glad you're starting to feel a bit better, just take thaings slowly and be nice to yourself. I agree that getting back to work is probably a good thing, will focus your mind on something else. What do you do

Lobs - this bit really is the worst isn't it?? Good luck!!

FM - keep coming on hoping for news. Hope you are taking it easy. Thinking of you   

Sara - I'm afraid I can't help with the smear test bit, although when I went for one before I was on clomid and they told me to come back immediately after af as they didn't want to risk doing it while I was pregnant. Hope everything is ok.

midlandslass - hope you are keeping well and resting. When is your next scan due??

Julie-Anne - hope you are also resting and helping your little one to feel at home. When is your scan?? I am due back for another one next Thursday.

To all I've missed take care

Emma


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Smileylogo ---- Im an deputy manager of a private day nursery been there nearlly 8yrs now, i run the 3months -- 1yr old room (think im goin to be knacked work long hours 45hrs a week) my god it will kill me take a while to get back into the routine of the room and office!!!!   

Love Angie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Just a quick question, do you think it is best to have time out of work when you do the 2ww or to work though ?? Not sure what to do..........


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Hi Jenine - not sure there is a right or wrong answer about having time off work.  I've found that everyone does their own thing!  Last cycle I took both weeks off and got BFN - this time I've taken this week off, and am going back next week for week 2 of my 2ww.  Will have to wait and see the outcome.  However, if it was easier for me to take time off, I'd probably go for the two weeks.


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Jenine- my tx was on a friday and I took monday and tuesday off and was able to work from home wed-fri.  The next week I was back, taking test day off.  Whatever you feel comfy with is best for you.


----------



## soozalicious (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi Everyone,

Quickie today.  Jenine - Organon's great, saved us £600.  Plus, you get a groovy lime-green backpack.  Oooh, special.  .  I didn't work last time we went through this, but do whatever keeps you less stressed.  Some people just fret sitting at home watching daytime telly and want the distraction of being at work.

Has anyone heard of any other HH-er who's had acupuncture half an hour before and half an hour after ET?  It's supposed to have really great results, but I wonder if the staff mind.  Of course my lovely acupuncturist is in Edinburgh, so I'll need to find one in London.

Love and luck to everyone,

Susie
xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Jenine.  

I had ec on a Wednesday and et on a Friday, so took those 2 days off work and the day in between.  I'd also booked the next Monday off work just in case we got as far as a blastocyst transfer (hah!)  I went back to work on the Tuesday.  Working in the 2ww suited me as it gave me something else to focus my thoughts on besides worrying about low egg numbers/poor fertilisation.  It wasn't successful as you  know, but I don't think working in the 2ww was the reason...I tend to think that by that stage what will be,will be.  So I think the answer is do whatever will make you feel better & less stressed.  If rest is what you need and you can get the time off, do it.

Susie, I had acupuncture before & after ET but went across London (to Harley Street) for it.  A few of us on this thread all go to the same place (londonacupuncture.co.uk).  They are great.  I know some acupuncturists are willing to go into clinics, but I don't know whether Hammersmith lets them in - I never asked.  If the clinic is OK with acupuncturists going in, I can perhaps suggest an acu who would do that ... let me know if you want to know more.

Hope everyone is doing OK.  Future Mummy, I'm thinking of you and hoping for  news from you soon.

Carrie


----------



## smileylogo (Feb 1, 2007)

a quickie for Jenine - It depends what your job is. I'm an ITU nurse so working on 2ww was definately out for me (too many x-rays and drugs floating around plus heavy lifting) but if you have a job where you are not lifting or rushing around a lot then that's not so bad. I'm actually not working at all now (DH wants me to rest) which is probably just as well as we do 12 1/2 hour shifts and then I have an hours commute each way. I'm finding at the moment I am so tired all the time anyway that I'd definately struggle at work, it is a very physical job and you're on your feet the whole time.

Anyway, hope that helps, take care

Emma.XX


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Jenine

I agree with Emma - it entirely depends on what you do. I had et Thursday & went back to work Friday. Im an accountant though & we had our annual audit right slap bang un the middle of my treatment! But all I do is sit at a desk all day so it wasnt that bad. My problem is the stress rather than physical. I did have the following  Monday & Tuesday off though as we'd already booked a weekend wawy in France. I was worried about flying but I was assured it wouldnt make a difference at all. 
I was told by a good friend who is also an IVF nurse that you can carry on as normal. I could have even skiied if I wanted to. But at the end of it - if the treatment doesnt work you always want something to blame so resting as much as possible means that you've given it your best shot. Does that make sense?? Im in the last week of my 2ww & I'm going a bit doo dally!! 

Hope Ive helped a little bit!!

Take care

Lobs
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

I hope no news from FM means good news    

Lobs- glad your back and hope you had a nice break at the snow. Hope the 2ww isn't driving you to  . Your doing really well on 2ww and not long now. Sending you lots of positive vibes       

Caroline- Thinking for you too hun. Not too many sleeps to go now and really hope it will have a BFP ending       

Rooth- Hope you too are surviving 2ww and thinking of you. Really hope you will have a lovely positive to finish it off with too       

Jennie- sorry if I was not clear. My 1st cycle was a long protocol and this most recent was  a short one. I think for 2ww you should do what you feel is best but if your job is very stressful then it might help to ease back. I too 2 weeks off work and spent a week pretty much in bed or on the sofa and had a very low key quiet 2nd week. 

carrie- hope your doing well hun  

emma- can you get your dh to speak to mine please. I wish mine wanted me not to work I've been waiting for years for this opportunity and he still hasn't  seen the light   My scan is on the 6th  

susie- I had acupuncture in the morning before et and after. Only problem is the clinic carrie, FM and I go to in Harley street are very popular so not sure how easy it is to get appointments. Not long now   Also I'm starting to think there must be some medicinal benefits to the easter egg diet

EBW- how are you doing hun. When is you procedure?

Angie- been thinking of you hun     Glad your looking forward to getting back to work but do take it easy if that many children will let you  

Hi to everyone I've missed. I'm at home early form work as feeling tired and a bit nauseous. The spotting which has had me a bit concerned is easing and I did another test this morning just to make sure it still was positive. I had acupuncture yesterday as the clinic like to see their clients ever week for the 1st 6 weeks and fortnightly for the rest of the 1st trimester.

Have a fab weekend everyone

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Well have I been stressed and worrying! but hopefully things are calming down now.
Spent the day at HH yesterday , they decided to keep me for observation, as had a scan and could not see much as was bleeding heavily apart from some fluid around right ovary and a small mass that could be a cyst ( normal and not worrying one even if permanent??I was told) or an ectopic. it was cause for concern, so they wanted my HCG back, and came back having increased again! from 42 to 50 ! they then admitted me for day time obs where the ec happens and I had the lovely nurses to look after me. Was the only one in apart from 2 girls who went in and left quickly after procedure. I had 2 or 3 nurses looking after me, they left curtain opened so they could see me at all time, and did not want me to be in the corner but right in the middle so that they could see me always ( I was told) . Could not eat or drink, gave a few blood samples ( I look like an addict now with both my hands a bit bruised and swollen from the IV, in case of rushing me to theatre. Dr Basoom ( he is very nice) came to see me with all results saying it was up to me if I wanted a lap I could but so early so might miss an ectopic ( 5% chance) or do it for nothing if no ectopic) or I could wait longer be put in observation overnight or maybe more, and have bloods taken and if unwell scans.He said if I was feeling well enough I could take the decision to go home though until next day! 
Then Dr Lavery came to see me, ( he is the best) explained everything , did a manual exam by pressing on points that are supposed to make you jump if you are bleeding internally, and saw my progesterone levels had dropped , so it was good news in the sense Iwas not hurting and often but not always progesterone is a bit higher if ectopic. Anyway, was asked how long it would take me to come back if needed duringthe night, as only 30 mns by car, and I had no abdominal pain , but only period pains, he said ok , you can go if you wish. Was happyto come home, but was so tired, wentstraight to sleep for a few hours. Was really hurting down there, and shoulder pain , ( dr Lavery said no osteopath until I get a 0 reading) and no nurofen only paracetamol , so did not help with the pain  but had to keep taking paracetamol only. Then something strange happened, I had ( BIG TMI, Julie Anne please stop reading if you are eating ) a big beige ligh brown mass covered by some blood that when wiped was yelowish coming down on the pad, like a stringy mass, anyway look extra-ordinary, and I wondered if I was miscarrying something as Dr Lavery was telling me my bleeding may be my way of miscarrying and with a bit of luck I would manage on my own to flush whatever was not working well , such as a sac, or begining of placenta , and after that I felt still pain but I was able to go to sleep. Woke up still bleeding but no big pain down there, and went back toHH where they took some blood again , full blood count, HcG and progesterone and one hour ago I got the result it is finally dropping . So this is good news, it looks like my body is getting rid of it naturally. The levels are now 36 instead of 50 and progesterone has gone down from 11 to 1.6 and no need for more tests until monday unless I feel worse. The doc said it was good news at this stage , but I have to keep an open mind as I have had some unusual results. But I think the worse is over girls. If it continues to drop and I don't feel worse, then everything should go back to normal on its own. We will see. I would not say it is 100% normal  yet but I think I am getting there and I am very very relieved. 

I wanted to say ladies, that I really appreciate you were asking about me and thinking about me these last 48 hours! I really appreciate your support girls 
Best wishes and    to all of you,
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

FM- I did read all and am so pleased it looks like your body has done its thing without needing any surgery. You really have had a horrible time of it and I'm so pleased to hear you've been getting lots of extra attention form everyone. The nurseres in ec are lovely so I'm sure that made it a bit easier.

Take care and rest up

Julie xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Wow, futuremummy, what an ordeal!  I'm so glad you now seem to be over the worst and didn't need surgery.  Don't worry about TMI - lots of us have had similar things happen and we are all grown-ups  

Make sure that wonderful dh of yours takes very good care of you.

Carrie


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Futuremummy -  sounds like HH have really been looking after you. Not easy for you to decide what to do when given so many choices but it sounds more positive and anything that means you do not need surgery must be a bonus. Keep resting and looking after yourself and we will all still be thinking of you X

Jennie - I had three days off and then travelled to Germany then straight back to work (but mostly at my desk for a few days). I think it helped me take my mind off things by working but it really is a personal choice. I also had accupuncture before and after e/c in Harley Street. They were busy but managed to fit me in and i only arranged it just before i left Germany for the treatment in HH.

Julie- Hope you are resting up!

Sara - I have been told you can have a smear test when pregnant but always thought they did not like you too. I have had surgery for bad cervical cells in the past. I think they will just monitor for now if only borderline as can go back to normal by self. They give it 6 months because it takes 3 months for cervical cells to renew themselves completely. Give me a mail if you want more information X

I am feeling really yuk at the moment but not complaining, although DH is having to cook meals at the moment! Just found out that i should not have been taking Flaxseed oil (as a veggie source of Omega 3) and now in a bit of a panic as hoping not done harm. No one seems to know what you can take instead if you do not want to take / eat fish!  

Have a good weekend everyone X


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello guys 
WOW FM ---- Glad you are at home now nothing better than being in your own bed and glad they looked after you up HH. You take it easy and keep relaxing    Thinking of you xxxxx

Ive had a right nightmare day (prob not as bad as some of you) i rang HH this mornin to sort out this follow-up app, rang the number that doc gave me on Monday, and i was in for a shock BLIMEY the woman i spoke to was sooooo rude she said "cant believe you got funding under the postcode we are under", and "i will be talking to MR LAVERY this should not have happened" as you can imagine i was in a right panic   . Then she gave me a number to ring for follow-up app, and she said "you will be lucky to get in the next 6months the wait is very long!", by this time i rang my partner in a panic, she rang me back with lots of apologizing and i think she was feelin guilty for being so rude (probably thought i may complain about her) (which has crossed my mind), she didnt read my notes probably (which she should have done b4 she bit my head right off) my local government paid for the funding and i was allowed to stay at HH so she said she will make the app for me and get back to me, ten mins later she rang back and my app is 21st march!! so i will just have to wait a see what happens but she did say i will not be able to get funding again which is a bit of a bummer but maybe they will suggest something else to me, least wont have to wait that long.
So SORRY guys for rambling on just hope it gets all sorted out.
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxx

PS -- Hope every1 is doing ok and taking it easy xxxxx


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

FM - glad to hear that you are home now and resting.  It sounds like a huge ordeal you've been through. Take good care of yourself over the weekend.

Angie - sorry to hear you had such a nightmare phonecall - I'm glad she rang to apologise!!  That's the last thing you need!


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Rooth --- Thanx i was just so annoyed that she was so off with me never even meet the woman or vice versa, not my fault she may have been having a bad day!! we all get those.
Just hoping there will be a light at the end of the tunnel after all this!!!
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

FM - glad to hear that your back home and resting, hope your not feeling to bad and on the mend, still thinking of you, stay happy if you can    

Thank you everyone who replied to my questions, really helped alot.
Got 3 quotes today and think we will be going with organon they seam to be cheapest, Boots online were £250 more  

anyway good night all and have a good weekend,

Jenine xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Just a quick hi as mil staying and am meant to be playing hostess..

FM sorry you went through so much.  You must have mixed feelings as to what has happened over the last couple of days but glad that your levels are now doing what they should have been. Seems your body is trying to get back to "normal" but i know its still hard to deal with.  You are one very strong woman and, I have said it before, an inspiration to the rest of us.  (I have been having a self pitying few days and know I have nothing really to complain about in the scheme of things).

Sorry you had a bad phone call ang.  When I phoned my old clinic I left a message about my ERPC and mc.  And noone even phoned me back.  They only phoned when I faxed (and then a week later emailed them) confiriming again what had happened and asking for my notes..Then i got a call asking if I wanted a follow up....!!!  They really can do a lot of damage to frail emotional states by throwaway comments cant they.

Mr T and HH seem so much more caring than my old clinic ....at the moment anyway...!!!  My op is on 8 March and I am just counting the days til that now.

Darn, mil now out of the bath and I am on breakfast duty...so no personals again...I am really sorry.

Thinking of you all, as always...Julie...in my mind you still look like Ugly Betty....why cant i stop thinking of you like that?


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi,

FM I ma very pleased that it is getting better for you. Bon courage et repose-toi bien !!

Thanks all for your support. Midlands it is reassuring your note. I have talked to the nurse and Doctor in my company yesterday and they said it is the very first step (out of numerous steps) to serious cancer. And they reassured me that in most cases people don't go to the next stage. They also told me that I wouldn't have a smear test if I am pregant an I would need to wait to have a test only after delivery.
I have booked an appointment with my GP to refer me to my local Gynacologist as I would like to ask whether I am elligible for the new vaccin and if it is compatible with IVF. I don't want to say anything to HH as I am scared that they will postpone my treatment !

Lots of love an best wishes to everyone.

Saraxx


----------



## RR (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello everyone - its been ages since I posted, so I am prob new to alot of you ! But it does sound like HH is getting busy with all of us !

I am on day 3 of stimming and feeling absolutely shattered  - last time I did this, I was on a year off work, and it was soo soo much easier ! Any of you out there likely to be EC end of next week or beginning of week after ? 

Take care all of you - 

R


----------



## soozalicious (Jun 25, 2003)

Afternoon ladies!

FM - I still can't get over how much you've been through.  Poor, poor you, what a total nightmare.  I'm so relieved for you that it's all over now, and that you've had good treatment from HH.  Green & Blacks easter eggs for you washed down with a nice glass of red wine watching the box sweetheart!

Thanks for the advice on acupuncturists.  Have decided to go to Zita West before and after ET (assuming we get that far!) for acupunture sessions and to lie in her "womb room" to visualise implantation.  The mind boggles.

Love and luck to everyone,

Susie
xx


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quick one to wish all the 2ww'ers and stimmers the best of luck.

Sadly I've gone from spotting to bleeding  with sever cramping today so am thinking that I've had an early miscarriage or chemical pregnancy   I had been at the shops and just walked past a mothercare and for the first time didn't feel sad about it when thing's changed quickly. DH is sadly away until Wednesday which is worse. I'm going to go to HH in the morning for test and to speak to someone but am sure this cant be good. Feeling pretty upset but also am pleased to have got one step further than before. 

Julie xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Julie anne hon

Soo Sorry to hear this.  I really hope things arent as bad as this for you.  I kept hearing of lots of people who had bleeding at this stage and went through the pgy fine.  I really hope this is you.  If you need to chat or anything pm me.

Will be thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,

Julie-Anne I am sorry about your bleeding but it does not necessarily mean it is over! . Yes it could be a miscarriage, but from one of them and that would be enough for the bleeding , so you could still have one in there, and you could have no miscarriage but just pregnancy bleeding , as many women do spot red blood during their 9 months. 
Believe me everything is possible! 
I hope they can reassure you tomorrow.
I am still bleeding myself but less, and still some cramping but less, however even though doc said if levels drop no need to do a scan, I may ask for one on Tuesday or wed to check the fluid on the right side. I am having my levels checks tomorrow so hopefully will carry on to go down otherwise I will think something spooky is happening. Seriously speaking it can't go up again surely , but hopefully it is not going to stay at a low level either.I hope everything has gone! Not so sure about that though, I will believe it when nothing shows on scan and levels are O. 
My shoulder is still hurting and not allowed to have osteopathy yet by Dr Lavery, or any painkiller that could work! I don't bother with paracetamol as not helping.Went swimming this afternoon and felt like I was using my muscles for the first time in a long time , god I need to put some oil in the machine!
Have a nice evening all
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

FM thinking of you too hon xx  Again even with your own situation you are able to support everyone on here.  

You are one very special person x

Catch you all tomorrow x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi FM & EBW

Thank you both for your messages. FM sorry to hear its still all over the place and really hope your body will sort things on it own.  

I know some people can have bleeding in early pregnancy but this is not just normal af now but thick and fast with a lot of pain. I guess they will confirm tomorrow that the beta level has dropped and will they want to do a scan to at some point? Feel sick just thinking about it. Still lots  nausea's and (.)(.) are still extremely sore but that will go in a few days I'm sure. It seems like all this started when I ran out of and stopped using cyclogest. Why do hh only have you on if for 2 weeks when some other clinics have their patients for the 1st trimester? 

Hi to everyone and sorry its such a me post.  Finally I echo what everyone says, FM your are an inspiration!


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh, Julie-Anne, I'm sorry to hear this.  You must be so worried - I wish I could say something to reassure you.  I'm glad you're going to get checked out tomorrow morning.  Hang in there - I'll be thinking of you.

FM, thanks for the update.  I'm sorry about your shoulder pain - I hope your levels keep on dropping so you can get it treated.  Weird how we spend so much time hoping for rising hcg levels, and then suddenly falling levels become the thing to hope for  .  This is surely a journey to insanity.

I've got a question for you all.  I've been on the waiting list for NHS treatment at HH since last year, and the unsuccessful cycle that just finished was a private one.  Then yesterday I got a letter giving me an NHS appointment in March, at the gynaecology outpatients dept of Queen Charlotte's.  Any of you who've had NHS treatment ..... what happens at this appointment?  

Love & luck to everyone
Carrie


----------



## Betty M (Dec 6, 2005)

Julie-Anne - I'm so very sorry to hear the stressful time you are having. It isn't all over yet by any means as some people do bleed profusely and stay pregnant. I do very much hope you are one of them.  There has been research which shows that keeping going with progesterone post a BFP has no effect on miscarriage rates which presumably why HH dont continue it in a fresh cycle unless you have a known luteal phase defect when it can make a difference. I can send you a link if you want. I hope very much that you get positive news tomorrow morning.
Sending lots of hugs.
Bettyx


----------



## scooter (Aug 8, 2005)

Julie - I just wanted to let you know that I had heavy bleeding and cramps at 5w+3  and 6w.  I was so terrified that it was a mc but everything was fine.  Please don't give up hope yet, I'm thinking of you

Scooter


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Julie - I don't know if this will help but when I had my mc the first thing I noticed but didn't realise that it was something of significance was the tenderness in my (.)(.) just dissappeared.  I hope the fact that you still have sore (.)(.) and mc that is more important than the bleeding.

FM - Hope you are keeping strong.  I've been sending you thoughts.

Carrie - At my first NHS appt we went through my history and previous private IVF cycle and discussed a possible laperoscopy and future treatment.  Just chat and no treatment beyond taking your weight and height.

Betty - How is little Zac?  Hope he isn't giving you any more scares.  

Clairol - Hope you are enjoying your second week with your son.  I hope you are able to spend family time together.  I would love to come out and meet you and some of the other Herts girls like Sasha, Indianna and Earthe Kitt.

Vicky - Are you still lurking?  Thinking of you and your family.  

 to everybody else, especially the girls in the 2ww.  

I'm just having a rest.  I'm officially in my 2ww.  I had ET on Friday in Warsaw and flew back to London that night and then flew to Barcelona on Saturday morning.  DH is here for work and we have extended our stay till Monday to make a long weekend.  

Take care,
Almamay


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Julie - I'm sorry to read your news - must be especially difficult with DH away for part of the week. I've not experience of this myself, but do hope that HH can offer you reassurance in the morning. 

FM - Hoping that all will be OK for you tomorrow and your levels will be dropping.

Carrie - my first cycle was NHS and I too had the first appointment at the gynae outpatients.  For me, it was when we met the IVF consultant for the first time and discussed our history so far, then were issued with various forms to get tests done and planned which type of IVF protocol to do.  However, as you've already had a cycle it will be different as they already know much more about you, so not sure how much help I've been. 

As for me, the 2ww is slowly driving me mad    .
I'm back to work tomorrow after a week of daytime TV and taking things easy....hoping to stay calm and serene in my classroom surrounded by the little treasures I spend my days teaching!!

Lots of      to my fellow 2ww waiters


----------



## midlands lass (Jun 30, 2006)

Julie Anne - Just hoping that things go well tomorrow for you. It must be really hard to keep thinking positively but as other people have written already, anything can still happen. Really keeping my fingers crossed for you X        

FM - Glad to hear that things are getting a bit better for you but keep taking it easy!

Carrie - I had to go to Queen Charlottes to meet consultant on the first visit. They then swap to Wolfson Centre for the treatment part!

X


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, 
As Almamay says, the boobs thing is important. And also the nausea. Now if it stops , it does not mean everything is over either, butthe fact that this has not changed means that your progesterone levels are still high, so it is a good sign.
Now advice from me, having had to ask for it often , and then beeing told it was not a bad idea after the second time: ask them to check your progesterone levels too. It is done with the same blood sample than the HCG . It might not give too much info tomorrow unless it drops significantly, but if you have it done everytime you have a blood test then it will be monitored and will help with the diagnosis. 
Dr Lavery told me it was a good idea to do it, and even tomorrow , I am having it done even though it was nearly 0 on Friday, and this time itis the doc asking.
I agree on the progesterone that should be used for longer, and although for some women it makes no difference , for others it does, and although they did find that it was not stopping a miscarriage, they should monitor the progesterone levels to see if there is a shortage of it, or bordeline before stopping it. Actually , when I had a low positive, the doc told me to carry on the progesterone as it could make a difference. So sometimes it does !Worth mentionning it at any review I think! 
Plenty of   and   to you
Future Mummy


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Julie-Anne- just to let you know I was still on the cyclogest when my mc was confirmed.  Also, although i didnt have much in the way of pgy symptoms any (.) (.) soreness and slight nausea i had had gone.  I wasnt bleeding either.  My friend however bled profusely in the first 6m so I am really rooting for you
xxx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Julie-Ann - Please dont give up yet. Just try to keep of your feet as much as you can tonight. I bled alot during my 1st pregnancy & went on to have a healthy boy. Every time it happened I was told to 'put feet up'. I hope HH can give you some positive info tomorrow.

FM - Glad to hear that at last you seem to be getting some answers. You are such a strong woman & have been through so much in this last 3 weeks. Thinking of you.

Rooth - when is your test date? Sending you loads of   

Alma-May - hope you are having a relaxing weekend & lots of    for your 2ww.


Caroline - thinking of you - time is really dragging now - only 2 more days now.....     

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend.

Take care everyone

Lobs
xx


----------



## ang1e (Feb 12, 2007)

Guys 
Havent been on for a couple of days not really much going on with me I'm afraid   come to a holt!! with my treatment had that horrible call to tell me no more IVF on the NHS   (can go private but to be honest dont really have the money) I tryed and tryed to get follow-up app and when i could finally get my voice across (when the woman stop giving me attitude) she made the app for me and only got to wait till March YIPEE  hopefully they can give me some light on what to do next.

Just want to say.........
  Julie-Anne --- Sorry to hear ur news, must be hard with DH away trying to keep busy. Keep your chin up sending you positive vibes hun.
        .

  FM --- Hope you are keeping those positive thoughts, sorry to hear your are in pain with your shoulder, hope it gets better soon.
        

  Carriep --- My IVF was with NHS same as the other girls, they go through your history with you & partner and what the different options are.
        

  Rooth --- Hang in there with the 2ww it does get quicker it is hard when you want to be busy with only limited things to do. Try and take it easy going back to work (know what its like looking after those little treasures!!!)
        

Take it easy guys     
Love Angie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi CarrieP,
Sorry forgot to answer your question regarding NHS appointment. On my one and only NHS try , I had an appointment at the same place than you with one of the surgeons: it is either Dr Lavery, or drTrew, or at the time Dr Magara ( who is now enjoying life in Portugal as newly retired) I saw first the nurse, who as almamay said checks your weight, your blood pressure and ask a few questions, then saw dr magara, who asks a lot of questions and decide on what happens next. it is a review appointment, and they will ask you how you feel physically and emotionally, and from your notes will advise on short or long protocol or see if there is a need for more tests to check hormones, or if there is a need for anything else such as a scan or whatever they judge necessary. 
If he says you are OK for next treatment in say 3 months or so from last IVF , I would advise you go straight to the clinic to register and get all the paperwork done. The administration lady will help you to go through it with DH and if you are on your own, then at least you can pick up all the paper work and send it back as soon as possible. then they will contact you for your next available cycle treatment. By going there to get the paperwork ready it speeds up everything, and this is a good thing when itis NHS especially.Also they might need again blood tests for HIV, Hepatitis B and C if the last ones you and DH did were more than a year ago. If this is the case maybe get a prescription from GP to have it done asap? 
I may have forgotten some things but in a nutshell, this is it.
You are doing very well in getting an apppointment in March. 
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a quick one to say Thank You to everyone for their lovely words of support. You all make this experience bareable. HH was a zoo this morning. I saw a doctor and nurse who were both lovely. The doctor did an internal scan and I had blood taken. The up shot of it all is that they will call me this afternoon once the blood results are back but there is about a 30% chance I'm still pregnant and 70% I've had an early miscarriage.  

I'm shattered as didn't sleep very well so off to bed to try and have a sleep before they call later between 2.30-5pm. Hi to everyone and will do personals later. I'm not feeling too optimistic but am telling myself that its better than a BFN and better to miscarry now instead of 6-8 weeks time.

Best wishes

Julie xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Julie
Hang in there, I know exactly how you feel as I bled for the first 8 weeks with cramps, bright red blood etc. Absolutely terrifying. I know the evidence for continuing with progesterone after the 2ww is mixed but for my peace of mind I got a prescription from my GP and continued all the way to 12w scan. I don't know if it actually prevented anything bad happening but I think it helped me mentally to know I was at least trying it. I also was signed off work by my GP until 9w and spent a lot of time horizontal. Again, it may have had no effect on the outcome but it helped me cope.
Try and get some rest this morning, will be thinking of you.
Helen


----------



## rafs (Jan 26, 2007)

Dear all, 

I haven't posted in a while, have been away for work and has been so busy. 

Julie-anne, i just want to say that i'm thinking of you and hope the results come back normal today.  Sending you lots of positive vibes and really wishing you the best. 

FM - so sorry you've having such an ordeal.  Thinking of you and wishing you all the best.  Hope your levels now are lower.  


Hello to everyone else and good luck to the stimmers & 2ww. 

Have a good day everyone. 

Love, 
R xxx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Julie-Anne, Just to let you know that i'm thinking of you, hope all is ok and your mind is put at ease today    

Jenine xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Just a quickie to say thanks to everyone who responded to my question about the NHS appt.  Thanks all, you are fab.

Still thinking of you Julie-Anne, and hoping so hard that you get good news later today.

Carrie


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Juile-Ann

I feel for you so much. take care & I hope this afternoons news is positive.

Love to all 

Lobs
xxx


----------



## soozalicious (Jun 25, 2003)

Julie-Anne: thinking of you, hope you're ok.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you that the phonecall this afternoon says that it's not a m/c.  Stay strong!

Susie
xx


----------



## Jenine (Aug 4, 2005)

Just poping in to see if any news from Julie-Anne, thinking of you honey xx


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Girls

OK I have a very random strange question to ask...is anyone taking the Zita West pre conception vitamins...(OK prob TMI) but I am drinking 2 litres plus of water a day but it has made my pee pee very bright yellow!

Cant even beleive I asked the question...     has anyone else experienced this or am I from another planet?

Julie - anne - I have sent you a PM - thinking of you

Ange
xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Jameson

I took ZW vitamins and yes, they made my pee fluorescent as well!  It just means your body has more vitamin B2 than it can absorb, so the excess is removed in your pee. Nothing to worry about 

Cheers
Carrie


----------



## jameson777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Carrie...
Thats stopped that panic then, thought something very strange was going on...
amazing the questions you ask on this site!
Ange
x


----------



## loubeedood (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi girls

I haven't been on here for a few days, bit of a quiet period for me as we wait for our post IVF chat with Mr T on 6th March but once again...........it is unbelievable how much everyone is going through. What an amazing bunch of people............

OMG Julie-Anne - I could have wept when I read your recent posts - you poor, poor thing. I have got everything crossed for you and pray it is good news. You are such a star and your strength is incredible but what a difficult time for you both. I was on hols last Aug in Italy when a similar thing happened to me - I feel your pain    but as everyone keeps saying............you never know!

FM - how much can one person take? You have so been through and really deserve some good news / luck soon - it is so your time. I know I am only repeating what others say on here but you are amazing - well done you!  

I too have decided to join the "acupuncture posse", never done it before but figure it can't hurt! Am booked up to see Daniel Elliott in Chiswick on Thurs.

Good luck to all you 2ww'rs

Loubeedood
xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello everybody,

Went for my daily fix sorry blood test this morning , and as Julie anne said it was very crowded! Anyway just called to get the results as they are so busy today calling people could not wait any longer. It has dropped a bit more, from 36 to 29 , so the doc says it is good news. I spoke to drTerry ( I think this is his name , and he is so nice!), it is good now as when I give my name theyknow immediately who I am , and I am getting very good at putting a face to the docs voices I hear. 
I was surprised it had not got down more than that but apparently it is normal ,it takes a while, when am I going to be able to go to my osteopath! Apparently next week, I will still be doing blood tests!!
The problem is that until it reaches 0, they can't tell me for sure, that I don't need a procedure, as it can stop going down at a low level and that would mean I would still would need either a Dand C or more worringly a lap . However, the doc was reassuring , so I must be very patient and hope for the best. They want me to scan on Thursday to see if fluid has gone and if what they saw last week is changed or not.  Told the doc I was experiencing light cramps and light bleeding and as it is less than last week , the doc said , it isto be expected. 
So trying to keep my calm and find ways to ease the shoulder. 

Julie Anne , how are you? I so hope you get a good result. What did theysay about the scan you had? could they see anything? 
Has your bleeding eased? 

Loubeedood, good idea to try accu. Daniel is excellent.

Jameson, I had the occasional fluo pee too, and thought I was seeing things at the time. Very surprising the first time. But nothing spooky, as Carrie said , blame the B vitamins 
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, me again.
Now I am  getting a bit worried. I just looked at a website about ectopic pregnancies ( why did I look?) and it says that the signs of an ectopic are quite a few but include HCG levels beeing erratic, up and down.Now theyare going slowly down, so that's good, but far from 0 yet. Also an ectopic can be near the ovary, in the tube but even in the cervix, or in abdomen.Now I am freeking out. 
God, it can go up again can't it? and although I have no specific pain on one side only, I am not sure 100% I am out of trouble. I even mentionend my shoulder pain to the docs , as when there is pain in the abdomen, on one side, the next scarry thing , if it is very bad is shoulder pain on the same side as abdominal pain. my right shouldder is hurting and the scan showed a weird thing on righ ovary. 
The docs told me as no abdomen pain it is most likely muscular, but I can't help but wonder.I should not have looked at that site. Anyway I think I am going to email drLavery again. 
if any of you had an ectopic, did you have abominal pain?Mind you I had abdominal pain last time ( first IVF) butI had a BFN , so the abdominal pain was probably justthe cyclogest .
I think I am going to have to just try and stop think about it and unless I have a huge sudden pain,let the docs carry on monitoring me. 
Stress, stress stress!
Future Mummy


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi All,

Finally I got impatient of waiting for them to call (they are very busy) and called. Anyway the result is in their words is inconclusive but in reality either a mc or soon to be a mc as I see it not viable. My beta levels are now only 211 and as they were 67 last Tuesday so they have not risen enough to be good. So I have to go back for a scan and blood test next Tuesday and in the meantime if I have any heavy bleeds got to a&e or call them. Basically I'm with poor FM and waiting.......and feeling pretty crappy.

* Gosh where to start. It's like the Oscar speeches on who to thank 

The Queen, team at mode, DH and *

*Lobs * - thanks so much for your lovely message. Sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrows test      

*Wannabemom07 (Caroline)* - thanks for the call. Good luck for Wednesday and really hope its positive      

*EBW-* thanks so for you lovely words and telling me about your friend. Hope your well and underway soon with a positive outcome   

*Midlandslass- & smiley- * hope your both doing really well and taking good care of yourselves and your little ones.

*scooter- * thanks for your lovely message yesterday. It gave me some hope and so glad it has worked out well for you 

*Betty- * thanks so much for your messages and the information. All very much appreciated 

*Rooth -* Hope your not going to  on your 2ww and all the best for the 2 March   

*Katie (Alma May) -* thanks for your message and good luck on your 2ww   
*
Sara31 -* Hope your doing really well too

*MonkeyX (Lisa) -* Hope your doing well with your down regulating and not having too many awful side effects

*Sarah2007 * - Good luck for your suppressed scan this week   

*FM- * thinking of you and the horrible time your having too    I to asked about etopic today but that said there was no fluid in the abdomend or round the ovaries so unlikely . They also said etopic dodnt bleed much this early. I really hope all will be fine with you hun and know what you mean about information overload. It can drive you  I'm going to take a leaf out of your book and e-mail Mr T tonight to see if he can be a bit more open on things with me.

*Loubeedood-* Daniel & Co are excellent. On the day of my BFP they had 9 clients who got one so they must be doing some good  Thank you so very much for your lovely message.

*Carrie-* thanks for your message hun. Glad your getting to grips with the NHS treatment. I found that from when they decided IVF was my only option and applied for the funding it came quickly but I had an 11 month wait which is why I did a private (abandoned) cycle 1st. I think it also depends on the time of the year and how much money your PCT has in funding on how long you have to wait and also how many funded cycles. Good luck

*jameson-* thank you so very much for the pm. Fluro pee sounds lovely 

*Susie- * thanks for the message and hope your doing well.

*jenine-* thanks so much for your message much appreciated

*Helen-* thanks so much for your kind words and advice. I would happily spend the next 9 weeks horizontal  it my beta levels were good. I think if I  Thanks for sharing your experience.

*Angie- * thanks for you lovely words. I'm sorry about your funding issues. The post code lottry is so unfair!!!! Glad you got a follow up consultation for march and thinking of you too   

Hi to everyone I've missed too. Hope you all have a fab week

Julie xx


----------



## Sara13 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Julie, very sorry for what's happening to you. Your beta level seems high for me (but I don't know much about it!). It is easier said than done but try to keep positive, as FM says everything is possible!

FM- thanks for the private chat and your advice. I have contacted all the doctors I know today (including my Gyneco in France)- HH didn't want to take a decision for me and sent me back to my GP who was supporting me in carrying on with the IVF treatment. The 2 gynecologits I called were 50/50 not really knowing the situation but both advised to do at some point a colposcopy. I have finally decided to carry on with the IVF treatment and I'll see how it goes. I think the risk is minimum for things to develop quickly. Thanks for your advice FM, I feel better now I have talked to everyone and taking my final decision.

My suppressed scan is booked for the 7th March07.

Good luck to everyone else.

Love,

Saraxx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Julie Anne, 
I am so sorry! It must be very hard. I really feel for you. The only "good thing" about what they told you is at least it is not ectopic. But sweetie, I wish I could say something or do something to make you feel better, unfortunately , we have to go through it, and let our bodies decide. The nurse last week said to me if you had implantation and /or an ectopic it means you can get pregnant! At the time I did not see the positive thing in it, but I suppose she has a point. Although an ectopic also means more risks of ectopic in another cycle. But she seemed to think that basically it was a bit of a lottery where they implant and they can migrate or the body feels that the embryos won't be healthy in the long term so it decides to take matters in its own hands. She said that as implantation happened , next time it could work. So I am trying to visualise that idea, to keep me sane. I guess I am very worried now, but somehow even if I get an ectopic that needs to be operated on , I know , in my deepest self ( not sure if this is correct english!) that I will be a mummy. I will , and Julie Anne you will too. Your first go at IVF that goes all the way to ET and you did get an implantation, so it can work next time. And maybe , just maybe it is not going to be for sure a miscarriage for you? I am sending you trillions of  
Future Mummy


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Sarah13,
You are welcome. I am glad that you talked to HH and managed to also talk to a few people you trust. The fact your GP believes you should continue your treatment is also reassuring and encouraging. It is good you have been able therefore to take your final decision, and that you feel better about having made all those enquiries. I wish you all the best with the treatment!!! 
Please feel free to PM me anytime! 
Future Mummy


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry Julie Anne, so sorry that you have to carry on with the misery of waiting. You are amazingly brave to do all those personals on a day like today - you are a fantastic support to everyone on here and I wish I could give you a big hug  . It makes me so angry, all these crappy things happening to lovely people. FM is right, be strong, and things will take a turn for the better ... they have to. Thinking of you.


----------



## wannabemum08 (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Julie -  Sorry for what your going through.  You are something else, your obviously feeling very sad & upset yet you still find the time to do personals on here and wish everyone well.  I hope that this is not the end and that you can still mantain your pregnancy.     ^reiki

FM - Both you and Julie are incredible and I will echoe what you said about being a Mum one day, you will be. Your results seem to be getter better each time you post, long may it continue.  ^reiki

Lobs - Thinking of you & wishing you all the best for a    tomorrow when you test.

Midlandslass & smileylogo - Hope your both keeping well.  

Rooth - Is the  driving you mad? it is me!  

Angie - Was reading your post and sorry that your not going to be able to get funding for another cylcle on the NHS. 

Loobeedood - Good luck with your appointment on 6th March - it will be here sooner than you know it. 

Carrie - Hope your doing well. 

EBW - How are you doing?

         

Hello & sorry to anyone I missed, good luck. xx

Caroline xx


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

I forgot to say, RR great to see you back again and attacking another cycle. Will you carry on working during this one?
best wishes 
Helen


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Julie hon just popped in and sending you a huge cyber hug.

Lobs good luck tomorrow x

I'm kind of skittish atm and have realised why..Have been to gp who has confirmed i am actually depressed.  Should have worked that out for myself.  I am forever snapping at dp and we had a real set to last week.  Still not out of the woods but today he at least was ok to discuss with me how we will get to hh next week for the op.  Is there anywhere to park?  How is best to get there if you need to be admitted at 7.30...and does it cost a lot to park.

I am off to see a psychologist and have been given a prescription for diazepam (hoping not to have to resort to that and gp is happy if i dont fill it).  Feeling kinda low but hoping this will help...(the shrink that is).

Big hugs to all and hoping to soon be able to be more supportive to the rest of you. x


----------



## rooth (May 8, 2006)

Julie - just wanted to send you     for all you're coping with at the moment.  As others have said, it's amazing that you're able to do so many personals at this time.  Loved the idea of the acceptance speech though - I'm sure all those at 'Mode magzine' will be pleased you thought of them!!

FM - lots of     for you as well.  This journey seems never to end for you at the moment, and you are showing fantstic strength in dealing with it all.

Lobs - will be thinking of you tomorrow and wishing you well.

EBW - sorry to hear you're struggling at the moment.  I'm pleased that your GP is able to offer some help.  There are car parks at HH and they cost £1.80 per hour.  It's lots to pay, but there isn't much alternative I don;t think.  There is free parking on the road until 9am, but then someone would have to go and move the car, which is probably the last thing you'll want to be worrying about. 

I was back to work today and feel worn out this evening.  I admire anyone who can work throughout the 2ww.  I've only got to do 4 days this week and feel like it should be the weekend already.  Had a bit of an emotional outburst at lunchtime, but am blaming it all on the drugs rampaging around my system!!


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi just checking in to wish lobs lots & lots of luck for testing today. Cant wait to hear your news and sincerely hope it will be a BFP       

Julie xx


----------



## Lobs (Jul 24, 2005)

Julie Anne - so sorry hun . Look after yourself over the next week. You have to be positive in the knowledge that you can get pregnant & that at your next treatment HH will no doubt work harder to make your embies stay for a full 9 months!. Thank you for wishing me luck today.

FM sending you  . Yo have been through so much but still give so much good advice to others.

Caroline - tried to send you a PM but your inbox is full! Must be all those well wishers! Wishing you so many   for tomorrow. Thank you so much for your message.. 

Rooth - dont work too hard! Thinking of you for test day Friday & loads of   .

EBW - sorry you feel like you do. Treatment really messes your head up doesnt it? It puts a strain on even the strongest relationships. I hope all goes well next week. We live in Herts (near M25) & when we've left at 6.15 we usually get to HH at about 7 - 7.15. We go via Hanger Lane - dont know if thats helped at all?

Thank you to everyone who wished me luck today.. we did a pee stick this morning & it read negative  . Im so devastated. I know I am lucky that I have 2 children from a previous relationship but my DP doesnt have kids & we always wanted a child together. He is so upset &  I feel I have let him down. Sometimes the mens feelings get forgotten. He so wanted a child of his own 
I was supposed to to go to work today but I've just gone to pieces. We still went to HH for the blood test but we already know the answer. This was our last try. Its been a long 5 years.

Thanks to everyone for all your support - ff has been invaluable to both of us.

I'm sending all my     to all the girls on here & hope that one day you ALL become mummies.

Take care 

Love Lobs
xxxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Lobs hon thinking of you and sending you a big cyber hug.  xxx

Sorry cant stop (again) back at work and they can see me on here dammit, just checked in to see if any news.

xx


----------



## CarrieP (Oct 2, 2005)

Lobs - so sorry to hear this news.  Thinking of you and your DP - hold each other close and look after each other while you figure out what comes next.


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh Lobs so sorry hun what a blow     I know you have children but completely understand you want to give DP a child. I sincerely hope you will get that opportunity in the future    


Thanks again for all you lovely messages. At work today and back to feeling the glass is half full instead of half empty. Thrilled to have got a BFP as I now know some things do work and just going to try and stay positive and get through it. Todays mantra is that every 60 seconds spent feeling down & sorry for myself is 60 seconds I wont get back  

Hi to all the 2ww'ers    & stimmers. Really hope to be celebrating some BFP's soon

Julie xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Lobs,
I am so sorry, sending you lots of  . It is so hard.

Julie Anne, that's the spirit! I can't wait to get a confirmed BFN one way or the other so that I can move on.  I am still frightened I have to say about an ectopic, since last night and worried about what will show on Thursday scan. I have a feeling I am not out of the wood yet.And this stupid shoulder thing! It would get much better if I could have it looked at by an osteo or physio and Nurofen would probably make it much better,but Dr Lavery really does not want anything else than paracetamol as otherwise it could change my perception of tummy pain, and manipulation could affect ectopic. Scarry, when you think of it. 
It is our anniversary tonight so DH has booked somewhere very romantic I have been told.Can't wait.
Have a good day all.
Future Mummy


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home girls 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=86417.new#new

Rachel xx


----------

